# The Epsilon Experience - by Id (~BBW (Multiple), ~~WG, Romance)



## The Id (Mar 17, 2010)

_~BBW (Multiple), ~~WG, Romance_ - Three Freshmen pledge a new sorority on campus

*The Epsilon Experience 1: Rush
By Id​*
Caroline Morgan was bound and determined that things were going to be different now. High school had been good and she’d had some fun there, but Caroline wanted to start a new chapter in her life now that she was starting college. For starters, nobody was going to call her Caroline anymore. She had started to dislike the name in ninth grade, but by that point everybody had called her Caroline for so many years that it was futile to try and get people to call her anything else. Now, for the first time in her life, Caroline was going to be introducing herself to 7,000 people who had never met her before and that meant she could call herself whatever she wanted. Accordingly, from now on she was going to be Carly Morgan.

That wasn’t the only thing that was going to be different. Carly was going to use this new beginning to change who she was too. At her private academy, Caroline had been a bit of a wallflower. She had been smart—part of the reason she’d gotten into Hayes University, an exclusive Ohio private college—and she’d had a circle of good friends but Caroline had never had a boyfriend. In fact, she had barely even been asked out. Sure, she’d gone to prom with a boy, but that was only because they had been set up together so they each had a date. That wasn’t a _real_ date.

That might have been what happened to Caroline, but it wasn’t what was going to happen to Carly. She knew exactly what she was going to do to make sure that her college experience was everything she wanted it to be. Carly had grown up listening to her mother’s stories about all the fun that she’d had in Kappa Kappa Kappa, the sorority she’d pledged her very first semester as a freshman. From everything that her Mom had said, a sorority was a surefire way to have a good time in college (and Carly suspected that she hadn’t even heard the really good stories too).

That was why Carly had thrown herself wholeheartedly into Fall Recruitment at Hayes and had been hitting up every event so she could get to know all the different sororities and pick the right one. After all, she was literally picking her closest group of friends for the next four years. She needed to make sure that she made the right choice. In fact, class was kind of an afterthought for Carly during Rush Week. She’d have time to study her textbooks later. She needed to study sororities now.

Though it took a lot of effort, Carly winnowed down her choices. A few frontrunners had emerged pretty quickly. Carly gave Kappa Kappa Kappa a fair shake since she would be a legacy there, but the sorority just didn’t feel right for her. Theta Iota Nu was universally considered a good house, but after some hard consideration Carly decided that it just wasn’t for her. In fact, after due reflection, there was only one house for her.

Epsilon Alpha Tau was the newest sorority at Hayes University. In fact, they had only been officially founded just this year, but they were a class act. The house itself was gorgeous, built with rich wood and stained glass in an arts and crafts style, evocative of Frank Lloyd Wright and Julia Morgan. The rooms were generous and spacious; every one of them wired with T1 internet connections. The furnishings were just as beautiful as the house itself, all of it done in deep, beautiful wood. When Carly took a tour of the house with some of the other potential new members, her jaw almost dropped at the sheer beauty of it all. The Epsilon house made her dorm look like a tenement. Being the newest house, it was at the end of Greek Row and closest to the campus of all the sororities, which wasn’t something to sneeze at if you had 8 AM classes and wanted to have a few extra minutes of quality time with your pillow.

Beyond the physical house itself, Carly found that the girls of Epsilon Alpha Tau were the best that she’d met at Hayes. The older girls who had come together to be the founding sisters of the sorority were absolute sweethearts. Some of the other sororities, like those at Beta Iota Chi seemed nice, but Carly could tell that underneath they were as mean and catty as an ambush of tigers. By contrast, every one of the Epsilon sisters was nothing but honest, caring, and warm. At rush events they were always encouraging the potential new members to have something to eat, like one of the delicious brownies that Carly had been given upon arriving for the first time at Epislon. The sisters even all dressed impeccably. Unlike other houses that printed up tacky recruitment t-shirts in gaudy neon colors, the Epsilon girls chose slightly dressier attire like dresses and smart slacks or jeans with shirts and tops that were smart and stylish. Their sense of style and refinement was something that Carly liked about them and exactly the sort of thing she wanted to cultivate in herself at Hayes. She knew her high school style had been a bit drab and wanted to make some changes. Surrounding herself with girls who knew how to dress well was definitely going to help her upgrade her own wardrobe.

Most importantly, Carly found that she got along with the rushees she met at Epislon a lot better than those she met at other houses during Recruitment Week. The freshmen who said they really wanted to pledge Epsilon were all bright, beautiful, and extremely nice. The girls who would be in Carly’s pledge class would be her closest sorority sisters, making it imperative that they were girls that Carly wanted to be friends with. When she sat down to think about it, it was almost no decision at all for her. Epsilon Alpha Tau was her first choice among all the sororities.

The real question was whether or not she was going to get in. At the start of Rush Week, everybody thought that Epsilon would have to take whatever they could get. After all, this was their first year as a house and at Hayes tradition mattered. A new sorority house would need a few years to get established before they could pull down top notch recruits. However, it actually turned out that something at Epsilon had attracted some of the most sought-after freshmen at Hayes. The word on Greek Row was that Epsilon wasn’t going to get the dregs of the other houses—they were going to get their _pick_ of the Freshmen. Every other sorority was worried that their “rush crushes”—the girls they really wanted to join their house—were going to get poached by Epsilon.

Carly heard the rumors and was nervous about her chances when Bid Day arrived. She wasn’t like these other girls who had probably been popular all their lives. She was just a shy girl trying to be cool. Could she really expect to beat out some of these other girls?

The doe-eyed freshman arrived at the campus quad on Bid Day to find out from her recruitment counselor if she had gotten a bid somewhere. The evening was supposed to be a night of fun for the pledges and their new sisters, so everyone was dressed kind of casually. Even so, everyone had made sure that they were looking pretty so they could make a good first impression on their new sorority sisters.

Carly was no exception. She had brushed her blonde hair out for the event so it had a nice sheen. Makeup had been perfectly applied so as to bring out her green eyes to their fullest extent. Carly had also made judicious wardrobe choices to bring out her best features. At 5’1” and a mere 103 pounds, there wasn’t much at all on her which meant she had to do the best she could. For example, tonight she was wearing her favorite pair of jeans, which served to show off her small but shapely butt. Her legs were like beanpoles, which was admittedly not a bad aspect to being a waif. In fact, Carly was so svelte that her stomach was evenly flat. She was lucky enough to have boobs that were respectable, albeit not too large. Though Carly was actually a very good looking girl, in high school she had been pigeonholed early on as smart and therefore mousy, which meant that nobody really had ever noticed her good looks. Never having really been told how attractive she was by anyone whose opinion she actually thought would be objective (like a boy, for example), Carly didn’t believe she was that pretty. The girls that she’d seen on Preference Night at Epsilon when she had an in-depth one-on-one chat with one of the sisters had all been so much better looking than her. How could she even hope to get in when she was competing with girls like them?

Carly was getting so preoccupied with the thought of being rejected from the only sorority she really wanted to be in that she probably would have started crying had she not been hailed at that moment by Madeline Carver. The tall, vivacious brunette had run into Carly on Unity Day (the first day of Rush Week when all the rushees went to every single sorority and talked to a billion people) at the Theta Iota Nu house and the pair had immediately become friends after only a few minutes of talking. Madeline was everything that Carly wanted to be—cool, popular, and pretty. Like Carly, Madeline was one smart cookie. She’d admitted to the short blonde that she’d gotten into “Hahvahd” but had decided she didn’t want to go to school with a bunch of uber-smart kids who probably didn’t have any social lives. Besides, Hayes had given her some generous grants and Madeline was not about to say no to free money. In high school, Madeline had been a lacrosse star and just shy of being good enough to get a scholarship to play at the collegiate level.

For whatever reason, Madeline made Carly feel comfortable. Within half an hour of their first meeting, Carly had unburdened all of her worries about wanting to change her image and be a new person to Madeline. These were things she hadn’t told another human being—not even her mother—and yet for some reason she was pouring her soul out to this girl she’d known for less than an hour. However, Carly couldn’t have chosen a better person than Madeline to open herself up to.

“Don’t worry—we’re going to find you a sorority and get you turned into the woman you’ve always wanted to be. Isn’t that what college is for? Finding yourself and making a fresh start?” Madeline said, broadly grinning.

“So do you need to find yourself too?” Carly asked.

“No, I just need to have a good time!” Madeline said with a laugh.

There was something about Madeline that said she was a good time girl too. Tonight, she had on some smart dark blue jeans and simple but trendy sneakers in anticipation of the fun of Bid Day. Her button up shirt with three quarter sleeves was perfect for the waning Midwestern summer night that was still warm and sticky. The fact that the top few buttons were undone, giving the barest hint of tan cleavage, gave the outfit enough of an edge to take it from normal to sexy. Madeline’s shoulder length brown hair had a perfect curl at the bottom to give her a classy, timeless look. The brunette’s above average height meant that she was built a little more broadly than Carly, though certainly far from fat. Madeline’s high school athleticism was still alive in kicking in her lithe limbs and fit form. It was only muscle tone that gave her any additional bulk on Carly.

“Carly!” Madeline cried out as she moved her way through the press of hopeful rushees to the diminutive blonde, “So, are you excited?”

“More like on the verge of a nervous breakdown. I so want to get into Epsilon,” Carly said, “I just don’t know what I’ll do if I don’t get in!”

“The only sensible thing to do in college—get wasted!” Madeline said with a laugh, “Seriously though, you _are_ going to get in. I know it. And if they want to take me and not you I’ll make them take us both or neither of us is going.”

“Oh Madeline!” Carly said as she gave her new best friend a hug, “That’s the nicest thing anyone’s ever said they’d do for me!”

“Man, your friends in high school must have sucked then,” Madeline said, before adding, “No offense, of course.”

“No, I just had much different friends, you know?” Carly said, “I’m still a bundle of nerves. Everybody else looks so confident! I feel like I’m the only one who’s so nervous.”

“No you’re not,” said a distinctly Australian sounding voice.

Carly and Madeline turned to find an averaged sized girl of golden tan complexion and the most curious face, largely thanks to her strong cheekbones and thin nose. Her features and skin tone made it hard to place her in one ethnicity. Like many of the other girls milling about the quad, she too was slim and slender, her body like a single fluid motion. Unlike Carly and Madeline, this girl wasn’t well endowed in the bust at all, but was uniformly flat all over. She too was dressed nicely, but had chosen a skirt over jeans.

“My name’s Priya and I’ll bet you I’m a lot more nervous than you,” the girl said, “I’ve only been in America for less than two weeks and I don’t know anybody and I keep getting reminded of the fact that I’m different because people keep asking me if I have a kangaroo for a pet or if I can throw a shrimp on the barbie for them which is really annoying because they’re actually called prawns in Australia. And when I try to tell people I’m from Wollongong, people don’t believe it’s an actual place. And now I’ve just realized that I have no idea what I should have worn to this thing because everybody else is in jeans and I’m the only one in a skirt. To cap it all off all my friends are ten time zones away, so…yeah. I think I’m a lot more nervous than you, but I can at least guarantee that you’re not the only one.”

Carly blinked a couple times at this sudden explosion of words from Priya, who seemed so lonely that the thin girl almost seemed like she would fade into nothingness. Without even hesitating Carly said, “For the record, I think you look great in a skirt Priya. I’m Carly and this is Madeline and I guess we’re your first friends in America.”

“Really? Don’t we have to like get to know each other first before we can be friends?” Priya asked with a bit of confusion.

“Sure, that might be how _some_ people do it,” Madeline said, “But we can recognize quality off the bat. Besides, I’ve never had an Australian friend before and I think you’d be an awesome friend even if you weren’t Australian.”

Priya laughed. “That makes me feel a little better…I think,” she said.

“Which sorority is your first choice?” Carly asked.

“Oh Epsilon Alpha Tau, absolutely,” Priya said without hesitation, “I just _love_ their house and all the girls were so awesome. It’s the only place I’ve really felt at home since I got here.”

“That’s where we want to get in too!” Carly exclaimed, “Maybe we could all be pledge sisters!”

“Do you think we will?” Priya said, glancing around the room, “It seems like _everybody_ wants to get into that place. It’s all I hear people talking about.”

“I don’t know why you two seem so bent on the thought of not getting into Epsilon. You’d think you two didn’t want to get in!” Madeline said with a roll of her eyes, “I mean come on, just look at us: smart, hot, awesome. We’re totally getting in.” 

Carly opened her mouth to reply, but at that moment there was a general call for attention. The recruitment counselor had arrived with the bids and there was a near stampede by the assembled girls to try and find out where they’d gotten in.

Over the next few moments a complete range of emotion was displayed in the campus quad. There was utter jubilation as girls got their first choice, tears as some girls didn’t even get a bid, resignation as a third or fourth choice came in, and shock and surprise as girls found they’d been taken by a top choice despite the odds.

There was a flood of relief for Carly when she found that she had gotten a bid. However, she was hesitant to open up the envelop that contained the name of her sorority. She was still scared of what it was going to say in there and somehow wanted to defer the moment as long as possible. She found Priya and Madeline once they had their bids.

“Well, did you guys get in?” Madeline asked.

“I don’t know! I haven’t been able to bring myself to open mine yet,” Carly said nervously.

“Me too,” Priya said, holding up her still sealed envelope.

“Well _I_ got into Epsilon so I want to know right now if we’re going to be sisters!” Madeline said impatiently, “Open them up will ya?”

Priya and Carly looked at each other nervously before they each took a nail and slit open the envelopes. They gingerly reached inside and…

_“I GOT IN!”_

Carly and Priya screamed the sentiment at almost exactly the same moment and the trio jumped up and down and hugged each other for the first time as pledge sisters.

***

“Ladies, my name is Bryce Clark,” a redhead with lush curls and fair skin said as she stood at the front of the large living room of the Epsilon house, “and I’m the President of Epsilon Alpha Tau. When I signed up to be the first President of this sorority, I knew it was going to be a lot of work. What I didn’t know was how awesome our first pledge class was going to be. More rushees put down Epsilon as their first choice preference than _any_ other sorority on campus so not only can Beta Iota Chi suck it—” this set off a chorus of cheers and hollering, “—but you girls can also know that you are truly the best of the best here at Hayes University. You have no idea how proud I am to have the first pledge class of Epsilon Alpha Tau be so awesome. You girls are going to go down in history which is why we’re going to kick things off right tonight! Let’s party!”

All the girls of Epsilon Alpha Tau cheered and the socializing began. All of the existing sisters welcomed the new pledges, often with hugs. Introductions were made easier by nametags for everyone that proudly proclaimed their names. Each pledge was given a small basket of chocolate to welcome them to the house as well as their very own Epsilon Alpha Tau t-shirt. The sea of bright green shirts was a little overwhelming for the pledges, but they were all so happy to have gotten into their first choice sorority that they didn’t care.

Carly was no exception. She was absolutely on cloud nine. She was an Epsilon and her new best friends were too. Furthermore, for Bid Day Epislon had the most delectable spread of desserts to welcome their pledges. There were chocolate covered strawberries, lemon bars, and chocolate chip cookies were just some of the many offerings there—and they were all delicious.

“Oh my God, this is so good!” Carly exclaimed when she had her first lemon bar, “Is all the food this good here?”

“You bet!” Bryce said coming up to the pledge, “We pride ourselves on actually serving good meals around here. You wouldn’t believe what passes for food at some of the other sororities. It makes me gag.” She shuddered and then caught a look at Carly’s name tag. “Oh you’re Carly! It’s so wonderful to meet you in person! I’m sorry we didn’t get to talk during rush. We’re very excited that you’re an Epsilon.”

“Really?” Carly said, brightening significantly at that, “I was just about giddy when I got in! You guys are just so awesome that I didn’t really want to go anywhere else.”

“That’s just how we felt about you Carly,” Bryce said with a broad smile, “We were so happy when we saw you listed Epsilon as your first choice.”

Carly couldn’t help but blush a little bit. “And here I didn’t know if Priya, Madeline, and I even stood a shot!”

“So you’ve already met Madeline Carver and Priya Tibor tonight?” Bryce asked with interest.

“Actually, we met before we found out we were all Epsilon pledges,” Carly said.

“How interesting…” Bryce said with a bemused expression. She tapped her chin thoughtfully. “You know…that makes perfect sense. After all, you three _were_ our biggest rush crushes.”

Carly’s heart swelled with pride. She’d never been picked first for anything—except maybe lab partner because she was always so good in science class. To hear that _she_ had been a rush crush…

If only everybody back home could see Caroline Morgan now.

***

Across the street, sophomore Charles Worthing and junior Lee Ballard were sitting on the rooftop of the Phi Alpha frat house, to which they belonged, having a couple beers as they watched the insanity that was Bid Day. If there was a hunting season for hot chicks, right now would be its height.

“Man, this is going to be an awesome year, I can just feel it,” Charles said.

“Damn straight it is,” Lee said as he kicked his feet up on the railing to enjoy the warm evening.

It was at that moment that they were joined by one of their fellow frat brothers, Corey Hearn, who was also taking advantage of the lull early in the semester to enjoy a beer during a nice evening. “Hey, what are you two doing?”

“Just soaking in the wonder that is Bid Day,” Lee said.

“God, isn’t it a thing of beauty?” Corey said, “Too bad we’re stuck across from Epsilon.”

“What do you mean by that?” Charles asked with interest.

“Well, have you seen them?” Corey asked.

“Yeah, they got some of the best pledges this year. They’re smoking hot,” Charles replied.

“But have you seen the rest of them? They’re a bunch of chubby girls. Some of them are even downright fat,” Corey said disdainfully.

“That’s being a bit harsh,” Lee said, “Plump maybe, but fat? No way.”

“I just don’t understand how a bunch of fatties like them pulled down all those hot pledges. You’d think they would have steered clear of them like the plague,” Corey continued, not even listening to Lee, “Too bad we don’t have Beta across the street from us. Then there’d be something worth seeing.”

Corey retreated back into the frat house. Charles and Lee sat silent for a moment until the door shut behind their fellow frat brother.

“You know, I wonder if he remembers that we’re doing exchanges this semester with Epsilon,” Charles remarked casually.

Lee just laughed at the irony before taking another swig of beer.

***

Corey was correct in his observation—the founding sisters of Epsilon Alpha Tau were indeed thicker than the average coed at Hayes University. Curiously, this was a fact that none of their pledges even seemed to realize until well after they had been accepted into the sorority. The primary reason was because the Epsilons all dressed so impeccably that one didn’t even notice their weight. In fact, most of the pledges didn’t even realize it at all during their first semester. Carly was one of the few perceptive members of the Alpha pledge class that did notice. By the time she had taken note of the fact, Carly was such good friends with all of her sorority sisters that it didn’t even matter what they weighed. They were her friends and their weight didn’t change that.

Of course, Lee had been correct in pointing out that most of the Epsilons weren’t really that fat. Only a couple of them were real tubby girls, and even then they weren’t more than 170 pounds. The majority of them hovered in a range of about 130 to 150 pounds, chubby but not overly so. Anyone but the harshest of critics would have simply observed that their figures were a little curvier and rounder than those of their peers at Hayes.

Carly made her discovery when she had popped over to the house in the middle of the day to visit with her big sister. Like many other sororities, Epsilon Alpha Tau didn’t reveal what members were paired with pledges as big and little sister for about a month. During that time of mystery, the big sisters left gifts and treats for their little sisters, often somehow involving chocolate, much to the delight of the pledges. Carly’s big sis turned out to be Bryce. Carly was sure it was quite an honor that she had been given the sorority President as her big sister, but any enjoyment she derived from that was purely secondary to the delight that Carly had in paling around with the vivacious redhead.

After letting herself into the house, Carly walked up to the third floor where Bryce’s room was located. As President, Bryce had the most spacious in the entire house. It even featured a small private balcony where plenty of chats had occurred, including a couple with the help of a few not-so virgin cosmopolitans in contradiction of the rules of sororities at Hayes (that nobody followed anyways). Carly knocked on Bryce’s door and was immediately admitted.

“Carly! Didn’t know you were going to come by today! Sorry I look like a mess, come in!” Bryce said warmly as she gave her little sis a hug.

Bryce was far from looking like a mess. Only in the Epsilon house would being so less than perfect as to wear a t-shirt and sweatpants classify one as “a mess”. It was true that Bryce was looking more casual with her red hair pulled back in a ponytail rather than falling in their perfect, shimmering copper locks.

More than that, she was also definitely looking wider than Carly remembered. Bryce’s dark blue t-shirt had Hayes printed across it in white block letters that were stretched by her ample bosom. Carly wasn’t sure if she had truly appreciated how well endowed Bryce was until now, despite the fact that plenty of her outfits featured more than a hint of inviting cleavage. The t-shirt was also tight in other places too—namely around the middle. Bryce’s belly curved outwards into a pretty not-so-little jelly roll that jiggled as she moved about the spacious room.

The redhead’s sweatpants were gray and read “Hayes Athletic Department” down one leg. However, the smooth, wide hips that filled out those sweats clearly hadn’t undertaken much athletic activity in quite some time. For the first time Carly saw how Bryce’s thick, luscious thighs brushed against one another as she walked. She was utterly baffled at how she had never noticed how heavy Bryce was before. Granted, she probably was only about 155 pounds at worst. With a height of 5’5” that meant that she was curvy in all the right places with a little extra in the middle for good measure. Still, there was no denying that Bryce was a plump girl.

This revelation didn’t change a thing in their relationship, but it did make Carly stop and think if perhaps she hadn’t noticed because Bryce had put on a little weight over the course of the semester. Just as Carly thought that had probably been the case, she realized that, like Bryce, she had been eating a lot of her meals at the Epsilon house due to the incredible caliber of cooking. And if Carly had been eating the same stuff Bryce had…

At the earliest possible opportunity in their conversation, Carly excused herself on the pretense that she had to go do some homework. In reality, Carly rushed back to her dorm room, threw off her clothing and put on a robe before stepping barefoot onto the scale to see what it said. Her heart was beating a little faster than normal as the electronic readout swirled. She couldn’t really have gotten that fat, right? She would have noticed. She wasn’t anywhere near—

The final number popped up. 108 pounds. That was 5 pounds heavier than her weight when she’d left home. Carly stepped off the scale with a frown and a furrow in her brow. Was this the beginning of the infamous Freshman 15? She hadn’t even been at Hayes for three months and she’d put on 5 pounds—and Thanksgiving was approaching quickly.

“I’ll just have to watch myself at dinner,” Carly said to herself, “and start going to the gym a little more frequently.”

Bryce was a wonderful role model for the freshman, but there was one area in which Carly didn’t want to emulate her big sis: actually getting bigger. However, it was only 5 pounds. She’d caught things before they’d gotten out of hand, which was lucky for her.

Carly was sure that she didn’t really have anything to worry about.

***


----------



## The Id (Mar 17, 2010)

Bryce wasn’t too disappointed when Carly scampered off early to do homework. She needed to get herself properly turned out for a meeting later in the night. Getting dressed up a little later in the day meant that her beauty wouldn’t have wilted over the course of a long day of classes. As her appointment neared, Bryce took a shower, letting the water spill over her curves that she lathered up slowly and deliberately, enjoying the warm, hard jets of water that massaged her milk white skin and well placed fat. She wrapped her heavy, limp, wet red hair in a towel and dried off before she slipped into matching sky blue bra and panties, which were her favorites just because they provided such a contrast with her fiery mane. Bryce shimmied into a pair of black slacks that hugged her broad, attractive hips and showed off her awesome ass. She gave it a little shake in the mirror just to make sure it was in top form as usual.

Choosing a shirt was a little harder. Bryce went through about seven different ones before she settled on a sleeveless satin top in dark green. The buttons up the front were the clincher, especially because she could leave the top two undone for a bit of sass.

Bryce spun the towel off her head and proceeded to blow dry it, taking the time to brush out her red locks as she did so that they positively glowed. Then came the careful and judicious application of makeup, especially around the eyes which were always a problem area for a redheaded girl. Auburn eyelashes sometimes looked nonexistent and mascara was almost always needed to keep one’s eyes from fading into obscurity.

All her preparations had taken just a little less than an hour, which meant she had just enough time to tidy up her room before her meeting. In fact, just as she clasped her hands together, satisfied with her housekeeping, that she heard the intercom in the wall buzz, heralding the arrival of her appointment. Bryce crossed the room and pressed the button with one finger, taking a moment to admire the nail polish that she’d applied earlier in the afternoon before Carly had come over.

“Yes?” Bryce asked casually.

“It’s Lee Ballard from Phi Alpha,” came back the voice, “I’m here to discuss the exchange for next week.”

“Come on in. Third floor, end of the hall on the right,” Bryce said before pressing the button to open the door remotely for the frat brother.

It didn’t seem like it took long at all before there was a rap on the door. Bryce crossed the room and opened it to discover her guest standing there with a bottle of wine in one hand.

“I know it’s against the rules for you ladies in the sororities, but I thought a good will offering might be in order,” Lee said slyly.

“If it’s against the rules how come I have two wine glasses in my closet?” Bryce said with a tiny smirk.

Lee strode into the room and set the wine bottle on the nearest flat surface as Bryce shut the door behind him. The moment that the latch clicked, the pair threw themselves together with nothing less than wild abandon.

“We have to stop meeting like this,” Lee said when he found the resolve to pause between the kisses he was sharing with Bryce.

The redhead had much less self control for she had to speak between her osculations. “You—bet—we—do,” Bryce managed to get out, “But right—now—all I—want—is—” She didn’t even finish her sentence, so overcome by the fire in her buxom breast that she put her hands on Lee’s hips and led him towards her bed.

Though it might have seemed like some covert lovers’ meeting, the truth was that Bryce and Lee had been dating since last semester and just about everybody who paid attention knew it—especially in the Epsilon and Phi Alpha houses. Still, from time to time they enjoyed the thrill of pretending like they had to sneak around. It was just downright fun and gave a little extra spark to the passion that burned within them.

When they got to the bed, they both knew the drill. Lee removed Bryce’s shirt and pants as fast as humanly possible. Once he’d actually pulled her shirt off so fast that he’d ripped all the buttons off of it. While the experience had been exhilarating for Bryce, she had _really_ liked that shirt. Accordingly, the pair had agreed that a little more restraint should be used in their prelude to lovemaking so no more precious articles of clothing were ruined. Of course, ever since then Bryce couldn’t resist wearing a button up shirt whenever she was going to meet Lee to get hot and heavy solely to remind him of the night that they’d been so overcome by desire that he had literally ripped her clothes off of her.

Bryce kicked her black slacks off into a corner of the room with one foot. It might seem ironic that she had gone through all that preparation knowing that her boyfriend was just going to come over and undress her in the span of about 30 seconds, but the redhead reveled in it. There was something about the sheer raw desire that coursed through Lee, manifested in how hungrily he disrobed her, that just thrilled the ginger.

As Lee peeled out of his shirt, his jeans soon to join them on the floor, Bryce allowed herself to fall backwards onto her bed, her bulk bouncing up and down until she came to a rest, her sky blue underwear the only thing that stood between her creamy skin and the heat of Lee’s body. Pretty soon there wouldn’t be even that.

“It’s been too long,” Bryce said as she caressed her boyfriend’s face in her hands as he lay on top of her, full of pre-coital anticipation, “I hate that the house takes up so much of my time…time I could be spending with you.” 

“I do too, but we’ve got to follow through with the plan,” Lee said as he squeezed one of Bryce’s breasts, both of them almost quivering with excitement from that alone.

“We will,” Bryce whispered, “But not until I spend a night with you.”

Until the dawn, there was nothing but the two of them as one.


_Continued in post#8_


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is an excellent story and I can't wait for the next peice!!


----------



## Dangthelad (Mar 21, 2010)

morepushing13 said:


> This is an excellent story and I can't wait for the next peice!!



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## The Id (Mar 21, 2010)

morepushing13 said:


> This is an excellent story and I can't wait for the next peice!!



The next piece is being worked on at this very moment. I don't ever give release dates because it's like the Pope and Michelangelo on the Sistine Chapel:

Pope: "Michelangelo, when will you be finished?"
Michelangelo: "When I am finished!"

However, know that it is soon and very soon!


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 21, 2010)

oh you're good, as long as you're doing your thing and a piece is coming. Dates are uneccessary, perfection takes time...haha


----------



## The Id (Mar 22, 2010)

morepushing13 said:


> oh you're good, as long as you're doing your thing and a piece is coming. Dates are uneccessary, perfection takes time...haha



Oh well in that case it's going to be like seven weeks.

Actually, just kidding. It's in final revisions right now.


----------



## The Id (Mar 22, 2010)

*The Epsilon Experience 2: Pledge​*
“You know, lately I’ve noticed the _weirdest_ thing,” Madeline commented idly as she set down a textbook she’d only been half reading.

Madeline was prone to starting the most interesting conversations in this manner. Priya and Carly never had any idea what she was going to say next after such a pronouncement. It could be a comment on what sorts of purses were in style these days, an opinion on some current news story, or even a random thought about how wonderful it would be to own a rabbit. Sometimes Carly wondered if Madeline even filtered her thoughts or if she just said whatever popped into her head. Carly figured that Madeline probably did think about what she was going to say—she just didn’t care if other people thought what she was saying was weird. What followed next caused Carly to sit up and take note.

“I was up at the house the other day,” Madeline said, not even needing to say that she was referencing the sorority house since it was a given in discussion between the pledges, “and I suddenly happened to notice that most of the girls are chubby. I mean not just a little chubby, but _really_ chubby. Like a little fat chubby.” The observation was made with no malice, but just as a simple statement of fact.

“You too? And here I thought I was the only one!” Carly nearly exclaimed, “I was hanging out with Bryce the other day and all of a sudden I just saw it! And then I saw that they’re _all_ like that!”

Priya’s eyes widened as something clicked in her head. “Oh my God, you’re right! They are a little chubby! How did I not see that?”

“Beats me,” Carly said, “I _so_ wanted to tell somebody, but I thought it might be a little too gossipy to be talking about it, you know? I mean, they _are_ our sisters and all.”

“It certainly explains why they have a real chef making the meals up there rather than some minimum wage hired hand,” Madeline said.

Priya wrapped her arms around her tummy. “That makes me think of that crawfish étouffée that we had last night for dinner,” she said as she closed her eyes and smiled, “Sooooo yummy.”

Carly licked her lips unconsciously at the mere mention of last night’s meal. “I know. It’s so good and so dangerous. If I’m not careful I’m going to put on the Freshman 15.”

“Oh, that must be what you guys call the Fresher 5,” Priya said, “Back home people usually put on about five kilograms when they get to university.”

“I don’t care what you call it, I don’t want it to happen to me,” Carly said crossly.

“Why are you worried?” Madeline said casually, “You’re thin. You’ve obviously got a great metabolism. You’ll be fine.”

“Then why did I put on 5 pounds since getting here?” Carly retorted.

“That’s nothing to be worried about. I read somewhere that your weight can fluctuate as much as 4 pounds over the course of a day,” Priya said helpfully.

“I’d rather be safe than sorry,” Carly said, “I’m going to start working out at the gym to try and burn some of this off. Either of you want to be my workout partner?”

“Thanks but no thanks. I’ve got better things to do than get sweaty on a treadmill while a bunch of pervs look at my ass in spandex,” Madeline said.

“I guess I should really go to the gym myself…” Priya said as she unconsciously stroked her tummy. She was weighing in about 3 pounds heavier herself these days, but felt awkward about admitting it to Carly and Madeline. Even though they were her friends and she’d just told Carly that 5 pounds was no big deal, somehow she felt embarrassed to admit that _she_ was slightly heavier herself.

“I wouldn’t even try to get started now if I were you,” Madeline remarked casually, “After all, Thanksgiving is next week and it’ll just be impossible for you to try and get any sort of a routine started just to have it interrupted.”

“You do have a point…” Carly admitted reluctantly, “But first thing after I get back I’m going to get a routine worked out.”

“Actually, can we go back a second there?” Priya interrupted, “This Thanksgiving thing. I saw that we get two days off for it. Why’s that?”

Madeline raised an eyebrow at Priya. “Uhh…because that’s what we do at Thanksgiving? I mean, we couldn’t all go home if we still had class.”

“Wait… go home?” Priya said with some concern, sitting up a bit.

“It _is_ called Thanksgiving break, after all,” Carly added.

“So you mean you guys and everybody else are going to go home for four days?” Priya asked with a little concern.

Yeah…” Carly said hesitantly.

“So I’m going to be here all alone for _four days?_ Even if I’d known, it’s not like I could have gone back to Australia with only four days.” Priya cast her eyes down. She was obviously not looking forward to being all alone.

“Priya! How could I have been so thoughtless! I didn’t even think that you couldn’t go home for Thanksgiving!” Carly said, “I can’t let you stay here alone. You’re going to come home with me for the weekend. I’m sure that my folks wouldn’t mind having another guest for Thanksgiving. They’d probably love to meet one of my college friends.”

“Really? I can come with you?” Priya said, brightening up at the prospect.

“Would you honestly think I’d let one of my best friends be alone on Thanksgiving?” Carly asked.

“Oh thank you!” Priya said as she gave Carly a hug.

“And thank _you_, Carly,” Madeline chimed in, “This way _I_ don’t have to bring Priya home with me. With my luck she’d eat all the mashed potatoes and they’re my favorite part of Thanksgiving dinner.”

Carly couldn’t help but share a smile with Madeline over that joke.

***

During the drive to Carly’s hometown in Indiana, Priya asked every question she could about Thanksgiving, starting with, “Exactly what sort of a holiday is it, anyways?” Carly explained all of the history of the Mayflower, of Pilgrims and Indians, the Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade, and Black Friday before informing the Aussie that these days Thanksgiving was essentially just a time to see family and get together for a gigantic meal.

“In fact, in one sense it’s pretty much a holiday devoted to eating,” Carly said, concluding her cultural history lesson.

“We don’t have anything like that in Australia. Sure, we have parties and stuff but a national holiday about eating?” Priya said, “That’s a bit weird.”

“Well it’s supposed to be a day to give thanks for everything good in life,” Carly said, “…but yeah, it’s really about the food.”

Priya said nothing in response to that, but to Carly it seemed that Priya was rolling something over in her mind. There were natural lulls in conversation during the drive, but only during this one did Priya seem preoccupied with her thoughts.

Their destination was Pawnee, Indiana. It was Carly’s hometown and it was remarkable only in that it was like many other towns in Indiana (though it did have some very good parks). Carly had been glad to escape its claustrophobic confines when she left for Hayes. Now as she returned to Pawnee for the first time Carly realized that she actually missed her podunk town a little bit. Indeed, by the time that Carly pulled into the driveway of the house she’d called home for so many years, she nearly ran up the porch steps in her eagerness to see her parents again. Hugs and kisses were exchanged as Mr. and Mrs. Morgan both remarked how they could barely recognize their grown-up daughter and Carly’s older sister Teresa congratulated her on surviving the start of her college career.

In fact, the family was so overjoyed to see Carly that it took about twenty seconds before anyone noticed Priya standing awkwardly with her suitcase in the driveway, wrapped up in a pea coat and scarf in the cold November air.

“Oh you must be Priya!” Mrs. Morgan exclaimed, suddenly noticing the lean Australian, “Come in, come in! We can’t have you guys out here in the cold when we’ve got the heat on inside.”

Of course, it took another ten seconds before they actually got inside as Priya was made an honorary member of the family through embraces and handshakes. As the two freshmen were ushered inside, Mr. Morgan said, “We were very excited to hear that Caroline was bringing someone home for Thanksgiving—and for their first Thanksgiving too! We hope we’ll show you a good one.”

“Caroline?” Priya asked, “Don’t you mean Carly?”

“Oh she’s got you guys calling her _that_,” Teresa said with a roll of her eyes, “If we wanted her to be Carly, that’s what we would have named her.”

Priya could tell that Carly obviously did not like the name that was on her birth certificate. Emboldened by being made one of the family, Priya smiled at her friend and said, “You know, now that you mention it, you _do_ seem like a Caroline…”

Carly just pursed her lips in frustration and shot Priya a withering look. It only caused the Aussie to smile even wider. She could tell that Thanksgiving was going to be a lot of fun.

***

The Morgans didn’t have a lot of family in the area, so their Thanksgiving was just the four of them plus Priya. Carly explained that for some people Thanksgiving could find twenty or more people spending the day together. Needless to say, copious amounts of food were required for such gatherings.

However, as Mrs. Morgan brought out dish after dish of delectable food, Priya thought that it looked like there was enough food for the entire extended family. There was turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, fruit ambrosia, salad, and freshly baked rolls—and plenty of all of it. Priya had never seen such a spread for just five people.

“Is this really all for us?” Priya whispered to Carly as they took their seats at the table.

“Yeah,” Carly said.

“But it’s so much!” Priya said in a hushed tone.

“Don’t worry—have as much as you want,” Carly said. She would have added more, but Mrs. Morgan had bustled in with the second tray of stuffing (irreconcilable differences between Mr. Morgan and Teresa on the merits of stuffing cooked inside vs. outside of the turkey meant that two batches were done each year) and dinner was about to begin.

The blonde’s further comments would have put Priya at ease about not having to feel like she had to eat everything in front of her, but in their truncated form they caused Priya to reflect that this _was_ Thanksgiving, which _was_ a holiday about eating. Therefore, she should just enjoy herself, right?

Priya took her cue from Carly and for her first helping had a little bit of everything. After all, how would she know what was good if she didn’t try it all? She found the turkey and stuffing absolutely delightful, the mashed potatoes creamy, the gravy delicious, the green bean casserole a little so-so, the fruit ambrosia a very curious but satisfying combination, the salad a nice break from the rest of the meal, and the hot rolls with butter absolutely divine.

On any other day, Priya would have considered that a great meal and folded up her napkin in contentment. However, she took seconds of turkey, stuffing (this time trying the one cooked inside the turkey), mashed potatoes, and another roll just because it had been so good. Priya felt even less self-conscious about it when the Morgans all took second helpings of the various dishes and Mrs. Morgan admonished the Australian to not be shy about having more.

“After all, there’s plenty to go around,” Mrs. Morgan said.

By the time she went for thirds, Priya was completely unashamed to ask for some more turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing (she had to agree with Teresa—the stuffing cooked outside the turkey was best), and if someone would please pass the gravy and the rolls that’d be great. They were of similar size to her seconds and the fourths that shortly thereafter followed were only slightly smaller.

Despite her earlier concerns about the Freshman 15 creeping up on her, Carly also indulged to her heart’s desire. It had been too long since she’d had her mother’s home cooking. Though the food at Epsilon was much better than anything she could get in the dining hall, it still lacked that special something that a mom could add to the recipe. Carly had just as much to eat as Priya, perhaps even a little more. It was almost like she’d forgotten how good turkey tasted when helped by a liberal amount of gravy. To add mashed potatoes to the mix made it perfect.

In another household, such eating by the two freshmen might have raised some eyebrows. At the Morgan house, nary an askance look was sent their way. The fact that Mrs. Morgan was a shapely woman who had a decent appetite and enjoyed cooking as much as she enjoyed eating her preparations had something to do with it. Furthermore, Teresa Morgan herself had put on the Freshman 15 and was no worse for it. In retrospect she now felt that she had started college much too thin and felt that she’d filled out quite nicely with the help of a bit laxer lifestyle at college. Besides, her sex life was amazing so obviously putting on a few pounds wasn’t _that_ bad for you. Mr. Morgan had a certain fatherly blindness to the faults of his daughters that kept him from seeing anything wrong with his daughter having as much as she liked at Thanksgiving. And nobody would have said a thing to Priya even if they had taken issue with how much she was eating since she was a guest and all.

Finally, the five sat back with large, contented sighs, completely full from the wonderful dinner. Mrs. Morgan started clearing the table, despite offers from Priya and Carly to help. “I don’t mind cleaning up a bit. Your father’s going to do the dishes anyways so it’s no trouble at all. You girls just relax and enjoy yourself,” Mrs. Morgan said.

The freshmen retreated to the family room where they turned the TV on to some show. It really didn’t matter what was on for the satisfied fullness of their bellies from all of that good food also came with an overwhelming sleepiness. After a mere two minutes on the couch Carly and Priya were both yawning. Three minutes after that they were both passed out on the couch.

They awoke to the scent of apple pie. Despite the fact it had only been an hour since they last ate, both girls magically had room for dessert. It was lucky that they did because not only was there apple pie, but Mrs. Morgan had also made pumpkin pie and cherry pie as well, justifying the effort by saying, “I really didn’t know what you liked Priya so I wanted to play it safe.”

As it turned out, Priya liked all three and she immediately said that pieces of apple and pumpkin pie would be a great start. Indeed, it was only a start for Priya would try the cherry pie (which was immediately proclaimed to be delicious), another slice of apple pie, and a couple scoops of ice cream that sneaked in somehow. Carly was still a little full from dinner and only had a couple slices of pumpkin pie (naturally with generous helpings of whipped cream on top) while her friend reveled in the delicious homemade desserts.

It was after she finished her second slice of apple pie that Priya reflected that she could really come to enjoy this whole Thanksgiving thing.

***

The rest of the weekend was little different. Mrs. Morgan said that she was going to make sure that both of the freshmen would return to Hayes University with some good food in them so they could finish off the semester right. Neither Priya nor Carly protested, the memory of bland dorm food still fresh in their minds. Every meal was a new delight and it was with true reluctance that the pair headed back for Hayes on Sunday afternoon. Priya was given just as warm a sendoff as Carly and told that if she ever needed a place to go for a break she was always welcome in Pawnee.

During the whole ride back to Ohio the only thing that Priya could talk about was how good Carly’s mother’s cooking was. “Your Mom makes an _incredible_ lasagna,” Priya gushed, “Oh and you _have_ to get me the recipe for that beef stroganoff. It was absolutely unreal.”

“So I take it that you liked your first Thanksgiving?” Carly asked.

“We _totally_ need Thanksgiving in Australia. I don’t understand why we don’t have it. I’m going to tell everyone about it when I go home for the break,” Priya said, “Maybe I’ll start it. They could build a statue of me. I can see the inscription now. &#8216;Priya Tibor: The Woman Who Brought Thanksgiving to Australia.’”

Upon arriving back at Hayes, they quickly caught up with Madeline who had recently returned from her home in Pennsylvania. When Carly asked how Thanksgiving was, Madeline simply replied, “It was good.” She didn’t elaborate, which was convenient because Priya immediately launched into a detailed description of how things had gone in the Morgan household, barely even pausing to breathe. It was clear that she’d enjoyed the experience by her insistence on relating every single detail.

The fact that Carly couldn’t get a word in allowed her to just sit back and relax. Even though all she’d essentially done during Thanksgiving break was eat and sleep for some reason Carly was super tired. As she slumped on her bed, she happened to notice that Madeline’s shirt looked a little tighter around the middle than she remembered. This wasn’t simply part of being a broad and tall girl—this was a little bit of chub around the midsection that definitely hadn’t been there at the beginning of the year. Carly idly wondered precisely _how_ good Madeline’s Thanksgiving was.

That caused Carly to turn an eye towards Priya, who was still babbling about some brownies that Mrs. Morgan had made for them. Was Priya looking a little fuller too? Not a lot, but just a bit? She certainly ate her heart out over the past weekend. In fact, it wouldn’t have been that hard for Priya to put on a couple pounds as she discovered the wonders of Thanksgiving.

Carly bit her lip as she realized that she and Priya hadn’t had that different of eating habits over the long weekend. And if Priya was looking heavier…

The blonde made a mental note to hit the gym tomorrow. She could almost feel the Freshman 15 piling on.

***

Maybe it was just all in her head, but when Carly pulled on her sweatpants she could almost feel the elastic cutting into her waist more than usual. It didn’t trouble her too much. If it was real, Carly was confident that a few dedicated trips to the gym would take care of the problem without too much trouble.

If Carly had really been serious about working out and losing a bit of weight, she would have jogged to the gym. But she didn’t. Carly walked there. After all, working out was what one did _at_ the gym. There was no reason to get all hot and sweaty on the way there. When Carly arrived, she spent a good five minutes surveying the different sorts of equipment that Hayes had for its students. Eventually she settled on an elliptical machine. It seemed like a solid, quality sort of workout, the perfect thing to start burning off some excess pounds.

As Carly got started, swinging her arms back and forth as she set a moderate pace for the machine, it was unfortunate for Carly that there weren’t any mirrors in the rec center. All of her new pounds had gone straight to her hips and consequentially she was filling out her sweatpants a little more than she realized. The blonde’s tush was sticking out a bit further these days than it used to, her butt cheeks bouncing up and down as she worked the treadmill, her face getting steadily redder and her breath drawn a little quicker with each passing minute. Carly didn’t realize it, but her hips had also gotten wider over the past couple months. The new real estate south of the border actually suited Carly very nicely. Her plump rump actually got a couple of admiring looks from men who could appreciate girls of a bootylicious nature (mirrors would have also helped to make Carly aware of this fact, which would have undoubtedly caused her immense glee).

If Carly had known how substantial her ass had gotten lately, she might not have decided after ten minute of laboring on the elliptical machine that she’d put in a “good effort” for the day. Furthermore, if Carly had gotten a look at her ass she might not have stopped at the smoothie stand near the entrance of the gym. She might not have gotten that strawberry smoothie that was in reality not that healthy considering the amount of ice cream that went into it to make it ultra delicious. And when Carly returned to her dorm room, she might not have decided that after all her good work at the gym a “few” chocolate chip cookies weren’t out of line.

In short, if she’d known how much her hips had been filling out, Carly might have actually tried to lose weight. Since she didn’t know, the net result was probably that at the end of the day Carly was worse off than when she’d headed to the gym.

***


----------



## The Id (Mar 22, 2010)

That was the last time that semester that Carly headed to the gym. Final papers and exams were soon pressing upon all of the students at Hayes University, but no one felt the pressure more than the freshmen who were going through the stress and insanity for the first time. Part of the problem was that dorm rooms were rarely a place where a lot of studying got done, which made it hard for freshmen to properly prepare for exams. The older girls of Epsilon Alpha Tau were well aware of the challenges the freshmen faced as they went through their first set of finals and accordingly most of the social areas of the sorority house had been made into study space.

To ensure that everyone remained focused on their studies, plenty of snacks were provided in the study hall setting. There were potato chips, Cheez-Its, trail mix, bite sized chocolate treats of all assortments, and even hot chocolate to keep one wide awake. Carly, Priya, and Madeline were all frequent study hall visitors as they rushed to get papers done the night before they were due and cram for tests. At every visit their hands unconsciously found the bowls of snacks at the middle of the table for some brain food. They weren’t the only ones who were indulging. If anyone had cared to look, well over half of the Epsilons were munching their way through their studies. Though some resisted the siren song of those delectable goodies, they were a very definite minority.

The result was that by the end of finals, a lot of the Epsilons were looking thicker than they had when they’d returned to their studies from Thanksgiving break. For no one was this more true than the three freshman friends. The trio had come together for one final time this semester. Priya was flying out to Australia tomorrow and Madeline and Carly would be headed home for winter break shortly thereafter. The thought of the three of them parting ways before having one final hangout was intolerable.

Their last night together for the semester at Hayes was a bit of a working one. With Epsilon still establishing itself there was a surplus of rooms available in the house. Though pledges usually didn’t move into the sorority house until sophomore year, the Alpha class was invited to move into the house if they wanted to get out of the dorms. Carly, Madeline, and Priya jumped at the chance and naturally decided to room together in a spacious triple. With finals done, it seemed like tonight would be a good night to move their boxes of belongings from their dorms to the house so everything would be set when they came back for spring semester. Of course, the fact that they had to trudge through a bitterly cold night that made the task rather unpleasant. When they had each brought their last box over they decided it would just be simpler to stay the night in the house. Going back outside was the last thing that they wanted to do.

Seeing as they wouldn’t be heading back to the RA-infested dorms and they needed to warm up anyways, Madeline locked the door and pulled out a bottle of scotch to help bring a bit of color back to their cheeks. The three toasted and downed their bits of scotch and Carly and Priya promptly started coughing as the harsh alcohol slid down their throats.

“Holy…” Carly said as soon as she stopped coughing, “That stuff is horrible!”

“Why does anyone even drink this anyways?” Priya asked as she got a bottle of water out of her mini-fridge to get the taste out of her mouth.

“I guess I forgot to mention that it’s kind of an acquired taste,” Madeline said.

“It’s one I’ll prefer not to acquire, thank you very much,” Priya said.

“I’m with you on that one,” Carly agreed, “It’s not like I need the empty calories either.”

“Oh here we go again,” Madeline said with a roll of her eyes.

“And what do you mean by that?” Carly asked with a slight harshness in her voice.

“Let me just save you some time. &#8216;I’ve put on a bit of weight guys. I really need to go to the gym. I’m getting so fat,’” Madeline said, mimicking Carly’s voice, “There. We’re finished with the Carly-complaining-about-her-weight part of the night so we can move onto something that we can _all_ enjoy.”

“Well I don’t see why it’s so unreasonable that I should want to try and keep my figure,” Carly retorted.

“Keep it? Carly, honey, I hate to break it to you, but I think you’ve lost most of it already,” Madeline said nonchalantly.

Carly couldn’t believe that Madeline had just said that to her. She whipped around to look at the full length mirror in the room so she could prove to the tall brunette that it wasn’t so. However, when she took in her reflection, Carly was shocked to find that she couldn’t refute Madeline’s claim. She had gotten even bigger since Thanksgiving! All that snacking during studying had left evidence on Carly’s body. Her hips were even wider than before. Her plush tush had to have stuck out a good three inches behind her, which was all the more shocking when Carly reflected that she hadn’t even had an ass to speak of when she’d first arrived at Hayes. Her hips had a new heft to them that made her sure that when she walked there would be a certain sway to them. The thought was actually slightly appealing to Carly, but she was still too shocked at how hippy she’d gotten to appreciate that silver lining to the situation. Carly even had a little bit of a belly developing, much to her horror. What had happened to her?

Had she cared to jump on a scale at that moment, Carly would have been horrified to find that she weighed 118 pounds. She had put on the Freshman 15 in a _semester_, not a year. 

Carly’s shock must have been visible on her face because Madeline got up and came over to her. “Carly, I’m sorry. I wasn’t trying to be mean. It’s just that I wish you’d stop complaining and just enjoy yourself. This is college! That’s what we’re supposed to do,” Madeline said, “Our big sisters are always saying stuff like, &#8216;You’ll only get to be in college once so make sure you have fun now.’ So what if you put on a couple pounds? I mean, I have but you don’t see me freaking out about it.”

Carly looked at Madeline in the mirror and saw that she had definitely pudged out around her middle. What had started as maybe a couple pounds had become fourteen, bringing Madeline’s weight to a respectable 164 pounds on her 5’9” frame. Madeline’s chubby belly was pretty hard to ignore, but it was impossible to notice that her breasts had gotten bigger too. Those hooters were exactly the sort sure to drive men mad. Carly experienced a twinge of jealousy.

“Well it’s easy for _you_ to say that,” Carly said, “Look at how hot you look.”

“Oh come on Carly. You’re still hot too,” Priya said piping up and coming over, “I mean for God’s sake! I’d _kill_ to have your ass.”

“Have you taken a look at yours lately Priya?” Madeline asked, “You’re not exactly a twig yourself anymore.”

“Or have you forgotten how much you enjoyed Thanksgiving already?” Carly added teasingly.

Priya turned around to look at her butt in the mirror. Her formerly flat rear was starting to fill out with some nice curves. It was nowhere near as large as Carly’s, but it was still a shapely posterior. The Australian was making her jeans look so good these days that the manufacturers should have been paying _her_ to wear them. Putting on ten pounds to take one’s weight up to 133 pounds could do that to a girl.

Priya turned around to get a good look at her front side to see if anything was different there and actually gasped in surprise when she did. “Oh my God! I’ve got boobs!” Priya exclaimed.

For her entire life Priya had been essentially flat chested. She’d simmered with discontent as all her friends sported man-catching chests and she’d been left behind. It was cruel for life to be so unfair, but Priya could do nothing but accept it—until now. All her indulgences had actually given her some nice tits. Granted, they were still the smallest of all three girls, but they were unmistakably bigger!

“I think I might have had more at Thanksgiving if I knew I was going to get these!” Priya said happily as she turned this way and that in the mirror to admire her newfound assets.

“See? There’s no reason to be sour about putting on a little weight. I think it actually suits us!” Madeline said.

The three freshmen girls looked at their collective reflection in the mirrors and each of them had to admit that they were pretty hot.

“You know what?” Carly said slowly, “I think you’ve got a point Madeline. This calls for some celebratory cosmopolitans, don’t you think?”

“Absolutely! You’ve got the fixings for it?” Madeline asked.

“No, but I know Bryce does. I bet she wouldn’t let us mind letting us borrow them as long as we keep it on the down low,” Carly said.

The three headed upstairs to the President’s room, keeping quiet so they didn’t disturb anyone who was still studying for their finals. Carly went right in, not even bothering to knock. She and Bryce were on such familiar terms from having been paired together for the semester that it seemed natural to breeze right in.

“We’ve been really pleased with how things have been developing—

The entrance of Carly, Madeline, and Priya stopped Charles Worthing in mid-sentence as he, Lee Ballard, and Bryce looked up at the arrival of the three freshmen. The expressions on their faces was that of kids being caught with their hands in the cookie jar—an especially apt metaphor for the look on Bryce’s face seeing as she had a chocolate chip cookie in hand at that moment. Even though what they had heard had been innocent enough, those looks alone were enough to tell the freshmen that something wasn’t exactly right here.

“Pleased with how _what’s_ been developing?” Carly asked suspiciously.

“Umm…” Lee said, obviously trying to think of something. It was not the sort of response that someone who didn’t have anything to hide would give.

“Don’t even bother,” Bryce sighed, “We didn’t recruit dumb pledges and these three are some of the sharpest. I was afraid we were going to have to tell them at some point, so I guess it might as well be now.”

“Tell us what?” Priya asked hesitantly.

“One of you shut the door,” Bryce instructed, “Take a seat and I’ll explain everything.”


_Continued in post #13_


----------



## Mac5689 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh nutz, it stops right when it was getting to the good part. lol


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 23, 2010)

curses to you and your good placement of cliffhangers!! awesome installment!


----------



## The Id (Mar 23, 2010)

morepushing13 said:


> curses to you and your good placement of cliffhangers!! awesome installment!



I am just so mean like that. 

Glad that this one went over well too!


----------



## The Id (Mar 28, 2010)

*The Epsilon Experience 3: Initiation*​
My freshman year I arrived at Hayes at about 130, give or take, Bryce began, Id been looking forward to joining a sorority all summer long and couldnt wait to get here. Rush week was a lot of fun and at the end of it I was pretty happy about getting into Gamma Upsilon Rho. As you know, the Gammas are considered a pretty good house here at Hayes so I was very excited Id gotten someplace good. I really felt welcomed by all the girls when I became a pledge. It was everything that Id hoped it would be.

My pledge class wasnt that different from yours. The girls were all very popular, very smart, and _very_ pretty. About 70% of them were blonde, but that should come as no surprise considering Gamma. I kind of felt like I stuck out a bit with my red hair, but it didnt really matter. After all, I was one of the girls now and I couldnt have been happier.

And then things started to change little by little. When I found out who my big sis was, it turned out to be one of the less active sisters in the house. We never really did much of anything together, which honestly disappointing. Id really looked forward to developing that strong bond with someone. It didnt happen. I tried my best to be active and make the most of being in a sorority. I volunteered to be on several event committees, but was routinely told that they had enough help already. After a couple months, I started to realize that other girls looked like they were having more fun than mea _lot_ more fun. It was then that I realized that what had started off as the fulfillment of all my wildest hopes and dreams wasnt actually that enjoyable.

I figured that something was wrong with me. After all, if everybody else was having fun shouldnt I be having fun too? I tried to put on a happy face and soldier through in the hopes that things would get better, but they didnt. The truth was that when my fellow pledges were tearfully saying goodbye to all the girls in the house, I was already halfway to the airport and I couldnt have been happier about going home.

I did a lot of thinking over winter break and I ultimately decided to quit Gamma. It was one of the hardest decisions Id ever made because I felt like Id failed somehow. I almost didnt want to come back to Hayes at all. The only reason I did was because my parents had already paid my tuition and basically forced me to come back and at least finish out the year.

Not being in Gamma was probably even harder than being in it. I wasnt talking to any of the girls from Gammaand they _certainly_ werent going out of their way to keep in touch with mebut I figured they were all having so much fun together and I kept thinking that if only Id stuck with it a little longer maybe things would have gotten better. Bryce paused. I guess I should mention at this point there was a little comfort eating that took place in hereand in fall semester.

A little? Lee asked questioningly as he gave his girlfriend a playful poke in the belly.

Okay, maybe more than a little. Lets just say that I put on the Freshman 15 with ease, Bryce admitted, Anyways, it was purely by chance that I happened to meet Amy Harper in the dining hall one day.

Carly, Priya, and Madeline were well familiar with Amy since she was the Vice President of Member Recruitment and one of the sweetest girls in the house. She also happened to be on the chunky side, clocking in at a solid 175 pounds on her 5 5 frame. Perhaps she was the sort of warm person prone to giving big hugs because of the fact she was so physically large.

Amy was wearing her Lambda Omicron Sigma sweatshirt and eating a large bowl of spaghetti. I knew the look on her face because Id seen it in the mirror more times than I wanted to admit, Bryce said, Though I felt her pain just by looking at her, I was somewhat happy because I knew without even talking to her that we werent alone in our suffering. Instinctually, I knew that I had a stronger bond with this miserable fat girl than Id ever had with any of my so-called sorority sisters in Gamma.

I went right over to Amy, sat down across from her and said, I know what youre going through. Amy tried to pretend that she didnt know what I was talking about so I proceeded to spill my guts to her and told her about how miserable Id been as a Gamma. Emboldened by my own confession, Amy told me that she had gone through the same slow, silent distancing in Lambda that had left her feeling isolated and alone when she should have been surrounded by her friends. Needless to say, it was the beginning of our friendship. Amy eventually quit Lambda because of our friendship. The fact that wed bonded together meant that she didnt feel like she was a total loser because we had each other.

Over the next couple semesters, Amy and I ran into a few other girls whod had similar things happen to them, which was when the pattern started to emerge. All of these girls had been different than the other girls in their pledge classes. By and large, they were chubby and plump girls who didnt fit the traditional mold of a stick thin sorority sister. A good number of them stayed as members of their houses, but they were never truly allowed to participate fully. Some houses were very subtle about it, but others like Beta

Those bitches, Charles interjected.

Beta was actually quite mean about it, Bryce continued, the look in her eyes tacitly agreeing with Charless assessment, They didnt take anyone who wasnt perfectly thin to begin with and heaven help you if you put on 5 pounds. The other girls would jump on anyone who gained even the tiniest amount. Were not talking good natured teasingthis was being _hounded_. Now, to their credit, we never heard of this happening at Theta Iota Nu. Im actually good friends with a lot of the girls there and I asked them about it once. Apparently there was something out in California that happened that caused national to really open their eyes and make sure that all the chapters werent being too absorbed in looks and stuff.

Anyways, all of us sorority rejects basically formed our own little club. We called ourselves the Sable Aries Club because wed all been black sheep. I forget who thought it up, but we all thought it was a great joke. Well, it was about this time a year ago that wed gotten things running and were all having a good time that I ran into Lee.

Shes not joking. She _literally_ ran into me when she was coming out of a bakery, Lee said.

I was in a hurry to get home with my chocolate chip muffin! Bryce protested to justify her haste.

Didnt I know it. All 142 pounds of you nearly sent me sprawling on the sidewalk, Lee said.

I was only 139 when we met, Bryce said.

Actually you were probably closer to 144, Lee replied.

Keep it up and youre not getting lucky tonight, the redhead said as she glowered at her boyfriend.

The freshmen couldnt help but snigger amongst themselves at how well that threat shut Lee up.

_Anyways,_ Lee and me is a different story, but you guys know how it ends. She scooted closer to Lee and put an arm around him to show there were no hard feelings. I eventually told Lee about everything that had happened to me at Gamma

Which frankly pissed me off, Lee said, picking up Bryces sentence, I mean, its just wrong to be mean to a girl like that just because shes got some extra meat on her bones. I dont care if those other girls dont want to be chubbyeven though I think it suits a girl nicely Bryce rewarded Lee with a peck on the cheek for the sentiment, but that doesnt give you license to be mean to them. I told Bryce all of that and I said that I thought that the Stable Air Club

Sable Aries, Bryce corrected.

Whatever. I told her that it was a good idea, but it was wrong that they had to do this as outcasts. I mean, how come all these prejudiced thing girls got to have their houses where they could all have fun while these other perfectly nice and hot girls had to cram into cafes just to hang out with each other? Lee said, obviously getting a little heated just thinking about the injustice.

Seeing as Lee and I are best friends, he eventually vented his anger to me, Charles said, joining the conversation, After I heard him out, I said, Well why _cant_ they get their own sorority? And that began the discussions that led to the formation of Epsilon Alpha Tau.

We did some outreach to some of the girls who we thought might be suffering in the other sororities, though we kept it under the radar. A lot of people chose to join us to become charter sisters in Epsilon, but some of them stayed where they were, Bryce said, Even though we had a pretty decent group of girls to be the founding sisters, it quickly became apparent that the start up costs were prohibitively large.

And when Lee and I heard, we offered to pony up the money to get this house built and make sure that things were done right so that Epsilon could be on an equal footing with the other houses rather than some dinky upstart, Charles said.

It wasnt like our trust funds were really going to miss that money anyways, Lee said idly.

As a result, Lee and I were in on the discussions about the philosophy of Epsilon, which hadnt yet been named. Brycewho had been elected the first PresidentAmy, and a few other key girls who had really taken the lead were also part of the conversation, Charles said.

We quickly decided that we wanted this house to be everything that wed wanted our sorority experience to be. We wanted everyone to be welcome, no matter what they were like, for real friendships to be forged. All the pledges would be very strictly screened for character. Anyone who might be catty wouldnt get a bid, Bryce explained.

Charles and I, however, saw this easily going into a direction of where this would become the fat girls house, Lee said, We were upfront and honest with the girls on this. The two of us wanted to make a bit of a statement here and we thought that the house should recruit on the level of the other houses while still being dedicated to only taking women of class and character.

We wanted to really milk this idea of being the polar opposite of the other houses, Charles said, Thats why we suggested that it should be super easy for the sisters, especially the pledges, to gain some weight.

_What?!_ the three freshmen exclaimed simultaneously as they sat up.

Okay, I know that sounds a little weird, but hear us out, Bryce said quickly to forestall a further outburst, The guiding principle of Epsilon Alpha Tau is that college should be the best time of your life. While getting a good education is obviously the reason were here, having fun is just as important too. Thats what were always telling you guys, right?

Right Carly said hesitantly. The mantra that often got bandied the sorority about was, Party hard, study harder, and it was usually delivered with a wink.

Well it doesnt seem much fun if we encouraged an atmosphere where people were counting calories all the time. Now, when we heard about this, we made it very clear to Charles and Lee that we wouldnt be encouraging anyone to put on any weight. Wed just create an atmosphere where they didnt have to worry about such things, Bryce said, I think weve accomplished that. Everybodys said that theyve been having a great time and I feel incredibly close to everyone in the house. That being said, about 60% of the pledges have noticeably put on some extra pounds, but theres still a good 40% thats just as trim as when they got here. Nobodys forcing food down anyones mouth.

Its just within easy reach, Charles said. 

We told all the girls about this idea and there was some pretty intense debate about it, Bryce continued, but ultimately we decided that we aught to give it a shot. After all, wed all be in it together and after what wed been through we werent going to look down on each other if we happened to do a decent amount of snacking.

And hence the name Epsilon Alpha Tau was chosen, Charles said.

E-A-T, Madeline spelled out, Eat. Thats a little brazen, dont you think?

Charles shrugged. Go big or go home.

But after Thanksgiving we had initiation, Priya said, Were full-fledged sisters now. If this is such a part of the sorority, why didnt you tell us then?

Wellpretty much because of the reaction you just had, Bryce said, a little color coming to her cheeks, We figured that wed be better off waiting until the end of second semester. That way people would have had a full year of sisterhood and they could look at the whole experience and say, You know, I actually had a lot of fun this year. I like this not counting calories thing!

In fact, its vitally important that you dont tell anyone else in the house about this, Charles said, If this got out, thered be a huge scandal. A lot of the other houses would try to pressure the university to shut Epsilon down. Some of us might even get expelled.

I know this is a bit much to digest right now, but what are you guys thinking right now? Bryce asked, a little worriedly. There was no guarantee that the three freshmen were going to keep their mouths shut. If this did get out, shed be in the middle of the firestorm of controversy and probably be the first one kicked out of Hayes.

No one said anything for a few seconds, increasing the tension in the room.

I think Carly said opening her mouth, I think that Im oddly not mad about this. I mean, I love everyone here. And more than thatwe were kind of talking about this before we came in herebut I rather like my curves.

Me too, Madeline chipped in, I mean, whats twelve or fourteen extra pounds when you look so damn good with them?

And can I just add that I feel totally sexy with some extra weight? Priya added, I mean, I never thought that gaining the Fresher FiveI mean 15, sorry old habitwould ever have positive consequences, but now that it does Im not complaining!

So you girls are okay with this? Charles asked.

I think were great with it! Carly said, jumping to her feet, After all, we wouldnt look this hot if it hadnt been for you guys!

The upperclassmen all sighed with relief. Hugs were exchanged all around and the cosmopolitans that had been the original goal for the girls were mixed and poured all around.

A toast, Bryce said, raising her glass, To the mission of Epsilon Alpha Tau. May we find at the end of next semester that it is as joyfully accepted by the entire Alpha class as it has been by the enlightened minds of Carly Morgan, Madeline Carver, and Priya Tibor.

Here, here!

***

It wasnt until the next morning that Carly, Madeline, and Priya were able to discuss the revelation of the night beforemostly because they had stumbled into their beds pretty well buzzed on more than a few cosmopolitans. As they each nursed their hangovers to get ready, they spoke in hushed tones (half to keep from the other girls overhearing them, half because it was easier on their throbbing heads) about what had passed the night before.

You mean it was real? Priya said, That wasnt all a big dream?

No, it was real all right, Madeline confirmed, But it is pretty wild. I mean, I get having a sorority in defiance of everybody else, but the whole fattening us up thing? I mean, I dont mind the results, but thats a littleweird certainly, maybe even disturbing.

But theyre not fattening us up, Carly pointed out, Theyre justenabling us.

Doesnt that amount to the same thing? Madeline asked, People have been found legally responsible for murders because they enabled somebody else to kill someone and knew they were doing it.

Im not exactly sure that its the same thing. Besides, they didnt _know_ that wed put on weight. A lot of girls havent, like Bryce said, Carly said.

A reasonable person could have foreseen the outcome based on the circumstances, Madeline said. Thats good enough in court.

This is so exciting! Priya suddenly exclaimed, I feel like Im watching _Barristers_! Her two friends paused their argument to direct a quizzical look the Australians way. What, you guys havent heard of _Barristers_? Its this _super_ good show on the BBC.

Like I was saying, I know I said I was cool with this last night, but now that Im looking at it in the light of day Im not so sure anymore, Madeline said hesitantly.

Carly was about to make a reply to that, but Priya interjected that she had to get going to the airport because she absolutely could not miss her flight so hurried goodbyes were exchanged. The three agreed to keep their lips sealed until they could see each other again next semester. It would allow them to think things over when they got home to see how they felt about what theyd just learned.

By the end of the day the girls had scattered from Hayes to their homes, each of them reflecting that it was an end to the semester that they could have never predicted.

***

Across the street at the Phi Alpha house, Lee returned to the dorm room he shared with Charles after another night of rapture with Bryce. Charles always encouraged the couple to have funespecially since it meant he got the room all to himself. It worked out rather well. However, this morning he was anxious for the return of his friend and coconspirator. The unexpected events of last night needed to be discussed.

We dodged a bullet last night man, Charles said once Lee shut the door behind him.

I have no idea what youre talking about, Lee said as he sat down on his bed, Bryce was so relieved that the only thing I can compare last night to is make up sex.

Dont even start, Charles warned. Though he was happy that Lee had found someone special in Bryce, he really wished that Lee would keep the details of his sex life to himselfsomething he didnt always do. Seriously though, we are so damn lucky that they arent going to blow the whistle on us.

Oh come on dude. Did you really think they were going to bring down the sorority? No, were lucky because all three of them think they look hot with the extra weight, Lee said, Thats the important thing and thats why we should be celebrating right now.

Lee and Charles were sympathetic to Epsilons mission of rejecting the catty politics of sorority houses, but that wasnt the reason theyd ponied up big bucks to fund the house. They were in it for the fatties. The pair of frat brothers were FAs, though neither of them went out of their way to advertise the fact. It was why Lee had gotten together with Bryce in the first place and why he particularly enjoyed the sex that they shared with each other. Charles had yet to find his soul mate, but part of the reason that hed joined Lee in helping to foster Epsilon was so that he might meet a cute young plumper that he could have some fun with. That was also why Charles and Lee had very subtly conspired to pair Epsilon with Phi Alpha for exchanges for the past semester and the coming one as well.

I cant disagree with you there. Those three chicks are like the poster girls for our whole project, Charles said.

I could tell you were checking them out all night long, Lee said, Which one do you have designs on. The tall one? If I wasnt dating Bryce, I would so go for her.

By which you mean you think shed be great in bed, dont you? Charles said.

It went without saying, Lee said nonchalantly.

No, Ive got this good feeling about that blonde, Charles admitted. Just bringing her up made him remember when theyd hugged the night before. There was something about her that had felt soright. Her chubby belly pressing up against him, her twin breasts so pert and bouncy, but more importantly those wide hips tight against his legsCharles wondered for the umpteenth time since the night before what it would be like to get his hands around that circumference

Why do I think I know what _youre_ going to do with your winter break? Lee said slyly.

Go to hell, Charles said with all the nonchalance of one frat brother talking to another.

Lee just smiled because he knew hed hit the nail on the head. That blonde freshman was going to be the only thing that Charles thought about all break.

***


----------



## The Id (Mar 28, 2010)

The three freshmen returned to Hayes University from their winter break well rested and—perhaps even more importantly—well fed.

Carly had supplemented the Freshman 15 with an extra 5 pounds during the break for a grand total of 123 pounds. Christmas brought with it such a deluge of treats—most of them chocolate—that for her not to have gained any weight would have been an impossibility. This was despite the fact that Carly tried to curtail her holiday indulgences. After all, now that she knew what was going on at Epsilon, gorging herself while home for winter break wasn’t the smartest idea. However, all attempts at restraint were abysmal failures. Mrs. Morgan and Teresa were enjoying themselves with sugar cookies, peppermint brownies, and other Christmas delights and that made it hard for Carly to not go along with them.

The result was that when she got back to Hayes, Carly brought an entirely new set of jeans with her. Over the break her big booty had just gotten too large to fit in the ones from last semester. The tipping point had come when shortly after Christmas she’d barely been able to button a pair. When she had, the ensuing tightness had been so excruciating that Carly hadn’t been able to last longer than five seconds in them—and four of those seconds had been spent frantically trying to undo the button she’d needed four minutes to squeeze through the hole.

Madeline hadn’t been idle during the break either. She’d added a good 4 pounds to her frame, bringing her up to a total of 168 pounds. Her athletic figure was beginning to fade away under the soft chub that was slowly spreading through her body. Healthy was the best way to describe Madeline…though admittedly she was looking a little more than healthy these days. Those thighs were a little fuller than they should have been, even with her tall frame, her hips a shade too wide. And yet it fit Madeline nicely. There was something about her that made it seem like she should carry a little extra.

Curiously, it was Priya who came back looking the most radiant of the three. She’d only put on a couple extra pounds, but there was something positively glowing about the Australian. It turned out that something was the fact that in Australia, December is a beautiful summer month. Priya had spent the entire break at parties with her friends, lying on the beach, and enjoying the outdoors.

“It’s almost criminal to have to come back to the cold like this!” Priya pouted, “And when I go back after the semester in May, it’s almost going to be _winter_ back home! I’ll have to leave all the flowers in their spring bloom with an overcoat for when I get home. It’s not fair!”

Priya brought tons of pictures to supplement her stories about Christmas break. Carly soon lost track of how many there were because it seemed like there wasn’t any end to them.

Priya couldn’t stop raving about how she took the train into Sydney to go to “the most wonderful restaurant. It’s called City Extra and _oh. My. GOD._ They make _the best_ fish and chips _ever_. I went there all the time while I was there. And it’s even priced great! It was a perfect meal whenever we would go into Sydney to hit the clubs.”

In addition to demonstrating what a good time Priya had had back home, the pictures also showed that she had a very nice wardrobe of summer clothes, which Priya was super bummed she didn’t get to wear in America since she wouldn’t be around in the summer. Most of her clothes had been left behind in Australia, but Priya seemed to have pictures of her in every outfit that she owned. Carly and Madeline both took note of the fact that everything Priya was wearing in her photos looked like it was a shade tight. Judging by the beaming face that the Aussie had in all the photos, she probably hadn’t even noticed that her American indulgences were putting a strain on her gorgeous summer clothes.

But what surprised the pair of Americans most was the pride with which Priya displayed her photos from the beach. “The first thing that I did when I got home was pick out a new bikini,” Priya said as she handed photo after photo to her friends, “After all, based on what happened to my bust line last semester I was pretty sure the old one wasn’t going to fit!”

Priya’s new bikini fit her perfectly, but it also showed off every area of weight gain. Sure, her new pert breasts proudly protruded in their top with some sexy cleavage (which a couple of Priya’s male friends were definitely eying in a few of the photographs), but so did the chubby belly that she was sporting directly below them. The bikini bottom definitely cut into Priya’s tummy flab enough that it was noticeable in the pictures. Her hips flared out in a sexy curve and from a few pictures of Priya lying on her stomach on a towel and looking up into the camera, one could even see how nice and round her butt was getting too. Even Priya’s thighs looked like they were fuller in the pictures.

Carly couldn’t believe that Priya had actually gone out in public wearing a bikini. No, what she really couldn’t believe was that Priya had allowed herself to be _photographed_ in it. Actually, Carly finally realized, what was the most shocking about the whole thing was that Priya was actually showing these pictures off. She was _proud_ of what she looked like in them. Being chubby was one thing, but to show it off like that? The thought jarred Carly for a reason that she couldn’t quite place her finger on.

The truth was that Carly had been thinking quite a bit about what Bryce had told the three of them before winter break and had wished she could have talked about it more with Madeline and Priya before they’d all left for break. Now that they were back together again, she knew that they _had_ to finish their conversation from a month ago. Unfortunately, Priya couldn’t stop talking about all of the wonderful things that she’d done over break.

“Oh and this was the barbeque we had at the beach! It was sooooooo fun. I totally made out with this guy I went to high school with. His name’s Tony…” Priya sighed, obviously fondly remembering the experience at the moment.

“That’s cool,” Carly said since she finally had an opportunity to get a word in, “But if you don’t mind, could we maybe finish the conversation that we were having earlier? You know…about the thing?”

“Oh! Right! That,” Priya said with sudden remembrance. She quickly went over and locked the door to make sure that no one else returning to the Epsilon house accidentally burst in on them.

“So what do you want to talk about?” Madeline asked.

“Obviously we’ve had a lot of time to think about things. What’s everybody’s thoughts?” Carly said.

“You’re going to have to be a little more specific about that,” Madeline said.

“Well…are you guys okay with it?” Carly said, struggling to find the right words, “Now that it’s sunk in and everything.”

“I’ll be honest,” Priya said, “I thought about it a lot on the plane ride home. I mean, there’s not exactly a lot you can do during 22 hours of flight. The point is, the more I thought about it, the more I realized that I’m cool with it. One—” Priya ticked off each number with her finger, “—I look hot. Two, everyone back in Australia told me I looked _awesome_. Three, Bryce had a point. It sucks to have to watch calories. I think I’d hate my life if that’s all I was doing in college. Fourth, Epsilon is the only place at Hayes where I’ve really felt like I belonged. If it wasn’t for you guys and the other girls I’d probably be holed up in my dorm room wearing an ugly turtleneck sweater and watching TV because I wouldn’t have any friends here. You’re my best friends and I don’t care if there’s some secret &#8216;let’s let everybody get fat if they want’ agenda. I’m staying and I’m keeping my mouth shut.”

Priya delivered the last sentence with a finality that made it clear that she was not going to change her mind on the subject. The Australian’s confident stand took Carly a little by surprise. She hadn’t expected Priya to be so in favor of what she’d heard and didn’t have anything to say to that, so she simply turned to Madeline.

“I kinda thought about it over break,” Madeline said with a slight air of ambivalence, “I’m pretty much along the same lines as Priya. I like everybody here. Epsilon is where I belong. What good is going to come of me opening my mouth? It’d only get this place shut down. Besides, I like the idea of sticking it to those hoity-toity Betas and the thin-obsessed hierarchy. They should see what a _real_ woman looks like.” To make her point, Madeline struck a pose that caused Priya to giggle.

“But didn’t you have some misgivings back when we last found out?” Carly pointed out, “You didn’t sound like you thought it was such a good idea.”

“I’m not saying that I approve of what’s gone on,” Madeline said, “Being covert about it like they have been doesn’t sit well with me. But I’ve always said that college is about having fun. And honestly, eating chocolate chip cookies is a hell of a lot of fun—especially when I do it with you guys. So I agree with the philosophy…even if I don’t agree with the means.”

“Honestly, it kind of sounds like _you’re_ the one with doubts now, Carly,” Priya said gently, “How do you feel about this?”

“Well…” Carly took a deep breath. “I’m actually a little worried about it. I mean, I put on 15 pounds in a semester and then another 5 over winter break. The 15 maybe could be excused because I didn’t know what was going on, but when I got on the scale at the end of break and found out that I’d put on 5 pounds…well, I kinda freaked a little. It’s not just Epsilon’s doing—it’s me now too. _I’m_ letting myself get fatter and I’m not sure I really like it now that it’s becoming a habit. I mean, if I keep this up, by the time I graduate from college I’d weigh 290 pounds! I don’t want to weigh almost 300 pounds.”

“So what does that mean?” Priya asked softly, a little anxious about the answer.

“Well, before the break I said that if someone got fat it was their fault because it’s not like anybody’s shoving food into our mouths. They’re just putting it in front of us,” Carly said, “I stand by that. That’s why I’m going to moderate what I eat and make sure that I start another gym regimen this semester, starting tomorrow. I’m not going to say a word about anything here. I love you girls like real sisters. I would never want to do anything that would destroy the wonderful bonds of friendship that we have here. It would be like throwing everyone in this house to the wolves.”

“All right. So it’s agreed. We’ll keep the secret,” Madeline said.

“Epsilon forever,” Priya said.

“Epsilon forever,” the other two replied.

The three freshman enjoyed a big, plump group hug to seal their vow of silence.

_Continued in post #17_


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 28, 2010)

dun dun dunnnn and the plot thickens...(literally)


----------



## The Id (Mar 28, 2010)

morepushing13 said:


> dun dun dunnnn and the plot thickens...(literally)



What has been said in the darkness shall be heard in the light.


----------



## The Id (Apr 1, 2010)

*The Epsilon Experience 4: Spring Break​*
Lee had been right. Carly _had_ been the only thing that Charles thought about all winter break. About half of that thinking centered around the bad luck of only meeting her the night before she was about to leave for break. The other half of his thoughts were solely occupied with how hot Carly was and what she would look like in various states of undress.

Indeed, even after returning to Hayes Charles was reclining on his bed, still thinking about the latter topic, mentally removing Carly’s pants when he was rudely roused from his ruminations by Lee.

“Hey, remember that chick—what’s her name? Cobie?” Lee said.

“Carly?” Charles said with a roll of his eyes, knowing full well Lee hadn’t forgotten her name. Over winter break Charles had been unable to resist sending Lee several emails talking about how hot Carly was and how much he wanted to get his hands all over her gorgeous body. It was his own personal revenge for Lee tormenting Charles with details regarding his relations with Bryce.

“Yeah, that chick. What would you say if I told you that she got even fatter over break?” Lee asked nonchalantly.

“I’d say that was pretty damn awesome,” Charles replied.

“And what would I say if I told you I didn’t think she was happy about that?” Lee continued.

“Then I’d think that someone needs to convince her that she shouldn’t be worried about it,” Charles said, “Why? Have you heard something from Bryce?”

“No.”

“Good. I think I’d have a heart attack if that was true,” Charles said with relief.

“But I am looking at her heading out to the gym right now,” Lee added, casually pointing one finger out the window of their room.

Charles jumped off the bed and scrambled to the window with such urgency that you would have thought that Lee had just said that through the window you could see Carly naked. Charles threw open the window and thrust his head and shoulders out the window into the cold January air. Sure enough, there was Carly trudging down the sidewalk in a Hayes sweatshirt and a pair of gray sweatpants that were a smidge too small for her large, bouncing behind.

“No no no no no no no,” Charles said hurriedly as he pulled himself back into the room. He grabbed a jacket from where it was lying haphazardly on the floor and rushed out of the dorm room. Something had to be done _right now_.

“Bye,” Lee remarked casually in complete no acknowledgement of Charles’s haste. Once his roommate was gone, Lee allowed himself a smile. “Man, you have got it bad,” he said to the empty room. For some reason, Lee was enjoying this immensely.

***

_I’m going to really do it this time,_ Carly thought proudly to herself, _I’m going to the gym, do_ at least _half an hour of quality exercise that’s going to get me all sweaty and burn off a ton of calories and then I’ll have a nice healthy lunch. If I keep this up for the semester and pretty soon I’ll be slim and trim._

Carly was so optimistic about her new diet and exercise regimen that she actually decided to jog over to the campus gym to get things started. She was just about to move her big butt into gear when she was suddenly arrested by the sound of someone calling her name.

“Carly! Carly!”

The bootylicious blonde turned around to find Charles from Phi Alpha running down the street towards her. In a matter of seconds he had reached her and was huffing and puffing from the physical exertion.

“Hey, Charles, right?” Carly said, remembering him from the private conference in Bryce’s room at the end of last semester.

“Yeah, hey,” Charles said as he tried to regain his breath, “Sorry, I was…uh…walking down the street and…I happened to see you and I wanted to make sure that I said hello after all the stuff…last semester…you know.”

“Oh, that’s nice of you,” Carly said, “But I know why you’re here.” Charles’s heart missed a beat out of nervousness. Had he really been that obvious about it even last semester? “You don’t need to worry. Nobody’s going to say anything.”

“Yeah, that’s what you guys said. We trust you,” Charles said, relieved that Carly was talking about something entirely different, “But I just wanted to have a private chat with you, just to see how you were feeling about everything…from last semester, you know? I’d really appreciate to get your view, one-on-one.”

“Really? I don’t know how much I really have to say—”

“That’s okay. I’d just like to hear it, whatever it is. Can I buy you lunch?”

Carly was about to open her mouth to say that she was on her way to the gym, but before she could she felt her tummy rumble a bit at the thought of lunch. It _was_ her regular lunch time and she _was_ a bit hungry. Carly hesitated. Her head said that she should go to the gym right now while she was still enthused about the prospect…but her instinct told her that Charles wasn’t just asking her to lunch because he wanted to hear her thoughts about the secret policies of Epsilon. No, this seemed like something else…something even better…

“Lunch sounds great, but I’m not exactly dressed for it,” Carly said, “I was on my way to the gym and I’d feel really awkward about going out like this.” She gestured to her drab attire that did no favors to her figure.

“If you’d like to change, feel free. I can wait,” Charles said. Inwardly he was rejoicing. If Carly got out of her workout clothes, the chances that she was going to go back to the gym today were slim to none.

“Sounds great. Give me like five minutes. Wait right here,” Carly said, “Wait, no. Don’t wait here. It’s freezing out here. You’d better wait downstairs in the house.”

Charles was not about to turn down the opportunity to have a reason to hang around the Epsilon house where he could check out chubby coeds and so he gladly followed Carly back to the sorority house. Carly assured Charles that it would be only just a couple minutes while she changed and then casually sauntered up the stairs. As soon as she was sure that she was well out of sight of the living room where Charles was waiting, Carly broke into a run to her dorm room.

Madeline looked up as Carly threw the door open and just as quickly slammed it behind her. “I thought you were going to the gym,” Madeline said with some confusion. She wouldn’t have been surprised if Carly had given up the idea, but for her to be in such a hurry in returning was perplexing.

“I was but all of a sudden Charles was running up to me and asking me out to lunch!” Carly said hurriedly as she quickly undressed.

“Charles?” Madeline asked confusedly.

“The guy from Phi Alpha. The one that Bryce isn’t dating,” Carly said hurriedly as she whipped her sports bra off for something more appropriate to lunch with a cute boy. The action caused her breasts to jiggle nicely. The extra weight had given Carly a fair set of boobs that had required the purchase of a new collection of brassieres. It was money that Carly had considered well spent and she grabbed a lacy black number to support her pert tits for today’s lunch.

“And you’re going on a date with this guy? After talking to him twice?” Madeline asked, still sorting things out since Carly hadn’t exactly been big on giving details as she hurriedly dressed herself.

“Yeah! He just ran up and asked me to lunch to &#8216;talk about stuff from last semester’,” Carly said, using her fingers to simulate quotation marks, “I don’t know about you, but sounds like a date to me. Quick—which pair of jeans?”

“The ones on the left,” Madeline responded after a glance that only took a second, “How do you know it’s a date? I thought you’d said that you hadn’t really dated much.”

“That doesn’t mean I don’t know what one looks like,” Carly said, “He ran down the street after me just to ask me to lunch. Seems pretty cute and romantic to me.”

“That is true. You’re right, guys don’t just do that sort of thing unless they’re into you,” Madeline admitted, “Go have fun. And tell him his friends can run down the street after me any time.”

“Will do,” Carly said as she quickly brushed out her hair in the mirror before bolting out of the room and galloping down the stairs.

After profuse apologies for taking so long that Charles assured Carly were completely unneeded the pair headed for Ernie’s, an establishment that had thrived in the small college town since 1951. The restaurant was a typical burger joint with one major exception—the patties were flame broiled right in front of your very eyes. It only took one look at the fire flaring up as a perfectly round slab of meat was tossed onto the grill for Carly’s mouth to water in anticipation. She could barely restrain herself from ordering a double cheeseburger and happily adding an order of fries to it. Charles assured her that even though it was the middle of winter she couldn’t possibly pass on a milkshake and she duly took his advice and ordered a chocolate milkshake. When she bit into her cheeseburger, the explosion of deliciousness in the freshman’s mouth was second to none.

“Oh my God,” Carly nearly exclaimed, “And here I thought I’d eaten well at home during winter break. This is absolutely _fantastic_.”

“I know, there’s just something about this food that hits the spot,” Charles agreed.

“How did nobody tell me about this place before? This has got to be one of the best meals in town,” Carly said between bites of her burger.

“Well I’m pleased to have been the one to introduce you to it,” Charles said. He was also pretty damn pleased at the way that Carly was inhaling her cheeseburger. If he hadn’t known better he would have thought that she’d missed breakfast today. However, he knew for a fact thanks to his privileged position in the inner circle of the Epsilon leadership that breakfast in the Epsilon household was nothing short of a social event that just happened to have a generous spread of food for the sisters. He had no doubt that Carly had eaten her fill that morning as she happily chatted away with the other Epsilons. It was funny how good conversation could cause one to lose track of how much they were having to eat.

“So, you wanted to get my thoughts on…a certain situation, I believe?” Carly said, being careful to talk in general terms since they were in a public place.

“Yeah,” Charles replied, “I know that things kind of got sprung on you a little unexpectedly, so I don’t know if it all really sunk in. I’d imagine that you probably did a lot of thinking about it while you were home for break. I just wanted to see where you stood on the issue now.”

Carly paused and dabbed at her lips with a napkin to remove traces of ketchup from them. “Well, first off, your secret is safe with me. In that regard I’m speaking of the three of us,” Carly said, “We all talked about it yesterday and nobody’s going to go blabbing.”

“I’m glad to hear it, but that still doesn’t get to the issue of how you _feel_ about it,” Charles pressed, “I mean, that’s really what’s important at the end of the day.”

The bulging blonde was about to begin telling Charles that she thought it was fine and dandy and she loved all the friends she’d made at Epsilon, but she didn’t want to put on any more weight herself, hence why she had been on her way to the gym. However, Carly found herself unable to actually say so. What had seem so clear cut the day before when she’d been talking to Madeline and Priya was all of a sudden a little less concrete. The reason was simple: she was on a date.

This lunch was the culmination of over four years of wishing and hoping that somebody nice, somebody cute would actually see enough value in her to actually be interested in her, to actually find her attractive, to actually ask her out. And now she had been. Charles had run down the street after her while she was wearing sweats—not exactly the most flattering attire that one could put on—and asked her to lunch. It hadn’t been a fortuitous meeting that had naturally flowed into the offer of a shared meal. It was an “I want you so badly that I’m going to go out of my way to get across the table from you.” And to top it all off, it had happened not when Carly had weighed 103 pounds but when she clocked in at _123_ pounds. Ever since discovering her winter break weight gain, Carly hadn’t been feeling very hot. However, now that she was on the first real date of her life Carly felt like she _was_ cute.

In fact, if one followed the logic, having put on twenty pounds had been a good thing for Carly. After all, nobody had been asking her to lunch when she’d been a skinny little stick. Now she was getting men running after her on the street. Perhaps she shouldn’t be so quick to do this whole dieting thing…

“Well, honestly when I thought about it I wasn’t exactly that nuts about it,” Carly admitted, “I mean, I’m a live and let live person, but it didn’t just seem like the right thing for me.”

“Oh,” Charles said. Despite his efforts to keep a neutral expression, he seemed to deflate a little bit.

“But I’m not entirely sure about it,” Carly added, which perked the frat brother up a bit, “I mean, I’ve been thinking about it and I guess I really _am_ kind of hot with the…you know.” She motioned to her body very subtly so as not to attract notice.

“&#8216;Kind of hot’?” Charles repeated incredulously, “Carly, forgive me if this is a bit forward of me, but you are _absolutely_ hot.”

“Thank you,” Carly said with a smile. The truth was that she’d half been fishing for a compliment there. It only further proved that this was not just any old lunch together. “I should probably tell you that that’s about the nicest thing anyone’s ever said to me.”

“Really? Geez, you must have some bad friends then,” Charles said.

Carly couldn’t help but take the comment in the spirit that it was intended and laugh. “Friends I’ve had, but I strapping suitors are an entirely different matter.”

“Well I think we might just have to rectify that,” Charles said with a smile.

Carly couldn’t believe it. She was flirting with a boy. A _cute_ boy. Life couldn’t be better.

Charles couldn’t believe it. Carly had just devoured a double cheeseburger, an entire order of fries, and had polished off her milkshake like it was nobody’s business. She might just be the girl of his dreams. Life couldn’t be better.

***

Carly couldn’t have been more excited to finally have a boy who was interested in her. The fact that Charles thought she was hot caused all of her doubts regarding her appearance to melt away—including any inclination to go hit the gym. If Charles thought found her attractive, wasn’t that the only thing that mattered? Carly didn’t actually run this theory by anyone else, but she was satisfied with it and that was confirmation enough.

The result was that Carly very easily slipped back into Epsilon’s indulgent atmosphere without the slightest murmur. In fact, slowly but surely she was beginning to realize that all this time she’d actually _liked_ eating whatever she wanted. This wasn’t a case of saying to herself, “Oh, just I ate a whole bag of potato chips. Oh well.” This was, “That Snickers bar tasted _AMAZING_. I aught to have another one.” Carly wasn’t trying to get fat, but she wasn’t worrying when he clothes started fitting a little tighter than she remembered. After all, Charles didn’t seem to mind at all—indeed, the first time they made out his hands had been all over her.

Priya and Madeline had noted that Carly had seemed to have a change of heart regarding her determination to hit the gym since her first date with Charles. Madeline had watched Carly’s determination to get in shape with a bemused satisfaction of knowing that her friend’s resolution wasn’t going to stick. Working out was just too hard and denying herself all those delicious treats was just too Spartan a lifestyle for Carly. Of course, Madeline couldn’t have been happier that Carly was enjoying college and had found herself a boy who was obviously enamored of her. Incidentally, the fact that Carly was always having that extra candy bar or making that bag of popcorn late at night for studying rubbed off on Madeline, who couldn’t help but join her best friend.

For her part, Priya overjoyed that Carly had hit it off with Charles and had abandoned her idea of slimming herself down. Honestly, the Australian would have felt a little awkward if Carly had been going to the gym on a daily basis and watching what she ate at every meal. Such good behavior might have made Priya feel guilty that she was scarfing down delicious food with the hopes of further improving her figure. Having Carly join her in all her indulgences helped to validate Priya’s project and set her completely at ease. After all, if they were all eating, no one would feel badly if they all got a little fatter together. Wasn’t everything more fun when you did it with friends?

It was in such a spirit that the trio made spring break plans together. The cold Ohio winter had not only kept them bundled up inside where there was a large array of culinary confections on hand for their consumption but had also caused all three Freshmen to decide that they needed some sort of warm weather escape if they were going to get through the remainder of the year. After plenty of research online, they decided to head down to Cancun for what they hoped would not be too cliché of a spring break. The Mexican resort city was sure to be bustling with college students getting absolutely plastered. The three were looking for a good time and they figured that Cancun would give it to them. They chose a resort that was somewhat out of the way so they wouldn’t be in the middle of a nonstop party, but made sure to get one with its own beach so they could have easy access to the warm waters of the Gulf of Mexico.

With spring break an interminable wait away, the three trudged through the frigid winter as best they could. The only way that Carly was able to survive was through her dates with Charles, which were becoming more and more frequent. Their impromptu lunch date had been quickly followed up with a more formal dinner date that had included Charles insisting on ordering dessert despite Carly’s protestations that she was much too full to even have a bite of double chocolate cake (but it turned out that she could wolf down two thirds of the entire slice).

Carly tried to be circumspect in her approach to dating Charles. After all, this was her first experience in the dating realm and she didn’t want to smother Charles with her excitement. Still, the way that they hit it off so well made it hard for her to restrain her enthusiasm. Luckily, Charles was equally excited to be dating her. It wasn’t every day that a girl who truly knew how to enjoy her food landed in his lap. Sure, there were plenty of girls in Epsilon that Charles could have picked from, but there was something about Carly that truly attracted him. Maybe it was the fact that she was so bright and bubbly. Maybe it was her butt. Whatever it was, he was hooked as sure as a prize trout.

It should come as no surprise that whenever Charles suggested a date, it always involved food. If they weren’t actually sitting down to a meal, somehow he always steered Carly in the direction of tasty treats at some point in the outing. When they went ice skating, a stop for hot chocolate and spiced ginger cake fresh from the oven was required. Going to the movies naturally necessitated a titanic bucket of popcorn and mind-blowing large plastic mug of soda. Even staying in to watch a movie required at least two, if not three bags of popcorn and a six pack of soda. No matter what they were doing, there was always food around.

The fact didn’t escape Carly’s notice. She was a smart girl and she could tell that Charles was throwing food in her direction even worse than Epsilon had done last semester and continued to do now. Her intuition said that Charles and Lee had a bit more particular purpose in mind than just fostering a “good time” when they suggested that Epsilon make it easy for the girls to gain weight. Carly was pretty sure that Charles liked his women round and satisfied and judging by Lee’s obvious devotion to the curvaceous Bryce the other frat brother probably did as well.

It presented Carly with a most interesting situation. She knew that Charles liked her with more weight than the average coed, but was she willing to allow him to blatantly beef her up? To do so would be a complete pendulum swing in philosophy from where she’d started the semester. Even so, it wasn’t like Charles was shoving food into her mouth. He was just making sure it was always around for her enjoyment. When she thought about it like that, it seemed like it was more of a case of Charles simply trying to make her happy. And eating did make her happy…

Carly resolved to simply let events take their course, even if that course was a highly predictable one of date after date with delectable edible delights. If she put on a few pounds it wasn’t like anyone was going to criticize her. Madeline probably would have told Carly that if that was what made her happy then she aught to do it. Priya almost certain would have given Carly a hug out of joy if she found out what the blonde’s new outlook on life was. And Charles _certainly_ wasn’t going to be any less attracted to her as she piled on each pound. With most of the upperclassmen in the Epsilon house weighing over 140 pounds, many even over 150 or 160, it wasn’t like Carly was anywhere close to feeling like a fat girl. By comparison, she was still rather trim!

So it was without any worry at all that Carly allowed herself to settle into a regimen of gastronomic enjoyment whenever the opportunity presented itself. As the semester plodded forward, it seemed like those opportunities seemed to present themselves a shade more frequently with each passing day.

***


----------



## The Id (Apr 1, 2010)

Everyone agreed that spring break could not have come a moment too soon. The three Epsilon Freshman friends would have been the first to say so—if they hadn’t hightailed it to the airport as soon as Priya’s last class was done. From the moment that they stepped off the plane in Mexico, they could tell this was going to be one hell of a spring break. The entire city was packed with college students from throughout the country, all of them looking for a good time. After having spent seven months at a small private university, the sheer numbers of people was almost overwhelming for the trio who had forgotten what the press of tens of thousands of people was like.

They successfully navigated the myriad of people and made it to their hotel, which luckily seemed to be pretty sane. Bags were deposited in the room that the three girls were to share for the coming week and then the fun began. The full chronology of the week need not be recounted, but the high points do deserve mention.

Plenty of time was spent legally drinking in bars, on the beach, or anywhere that liquor was being sold. Margaritas on the rocks were happily imbibed. When a change of pace was required, frozen margaritas were ordered. Shots of tequila were duly downed—and usually more than one in a given sitting. Limes were squeezed down the necks of Coronas and Pacifico Claras. Dos Equis provided a change of pace and plenty of husky quips about the present drinker being The Most Interesting Woman In The World (which somehow suited Madeline and her sly glances out of the corners of her eyes the best). A fair number of these drinks were purchased for the girls by admiring members of the opposite sex, which never failed to tickle the trio. There were more than a couple nights that it was only through the combined efforts of the three besotted girls that they were able to find their way back to their room.

The girls also took time to simply relax and unwind after half a semester’s worth of studying and worries. A large portion of their vacation was spent lying on the beach, soaking up some rays and forgetting all about nasty, cold Ohio and its snow and sleet and rain. Accordingly, the three brought out their swimsuits to enjoy the gorgeous weather.

Priya’s famous winter break bikini was looking a little tighter than usual on her these days. Her first semester weight gain had moved her from being stick thin to being healthy. Now the Aussie was looking more than a mite chubby after her extra snacking the spring semester. At 140 pounds, it seemed that every part of Priya’s body now had an extra bit of chub to round it out. Her once taut thighs now had a noticeable amount of jiggle to them. The bikini bottom dug into her fleshy, soft hips and were perhaps just slightly shy of covering all of her wonderfully bouncy butt. A nice chubby belly rested contentedly in the sun, soft and oh-so pokable. Priya’s breasts had continued to get larger, making them much too large to be considered tits anymore. No, the Australian most certainly had boobs these days and she was damn proud of it.

When romping around Cancun, Priya often only slipped on a light knee length skirt over her bikini, leaving her torso in full view for the eyes of tens of thousands of men to gawk at. Now that she finally had something worth showing off Priya wasn’t about to cover up her assets with something as silly as a shirt in a place like Cancun. When a man would chat her up in a bar, Priya delighted in leaning in over the table and ever so subtly pressing her boobs together with her arms to create full, inviting cleavage. Indeed, the trio had Priya’s bosom to thank for more than a couple of the rounds of drinks that were purchased for them.

Madeline was no less shy about showing off her body either. She too had opted to bust out the bikinis for spring break. That was actually a very apt phrase for it was clear that it had been a while since Madeline had last tried any of her swimwear on. The tall girl’s athletic figure was now just a memory, all traces of it obliterated by a layer of squish that had encased her entire body. Nothing made this more evident than the way that the strings of her bikini cut into her flab, making it all too apparent that these pounds had not been present the previous summer. Still, there was something powerful about Madeline’s 174 pound frame as she moved about the pool deck. Though there was wobble in her thighs there was also a certain grace to them. Her broad shoulders were now the basis for a frame built of bulk rather than sinews but they way that they were squared showed that Madeline was no demure fatty. She was more like an Amazon, demanding and worthy of respect.

However, this image was slightly undermined by the fact that Madeline’s tummy was poking out rather prominently these days. While it had never been a completely flat stomach, Madeline’s jelly belly seemed like it was a new development with the way that it hung over the top of her bikini bottoms regardless of whether she was standing or sitting. It was especially noticeable in the latter set of circumstances because her tummy rolled onto her thighs with a sigh, grateful for the resting place.

Had Madeline opted to go for a single piece swimsuit (which would have made her one of only two dozen out of the tens of thousands of coeds in all of Cancun to select such a style), Carly would have opted to wear the one that she had brought. However, since her friends had decided to go with bikinis—even though they were bulging out of them—Carly decided to take the plunge and follow their lead. As she slipped into the revealing swimwear, Carly reflected that if Charles (who had been sorely tempted to incur major cancellation fees to join the ladies in Cancun but ultimately kept his plans for a five city tour of NBA games throughout the sun belt) thought she was hot then by God, wasn’t she hot? What did she have to worry about in a bikini—especially if she was going to be hanging out with Priya and Madeline. And who was she really going to meet in Cancun on spring break whose opinion she would actually care about anyways? Besides, it turned out it only took a couple of shots of tequila for Carly to forget any awkwardness she might have had as a result of her revealing attire.

Carly was definitely looking like every one of her 130 pounds, 7 of which had been picked up thanks to her constant eating courtesy of Charles. It seemed like the almost all of these pounds had gone straight to Carly’s hips. Had she not planned ahead and bought some new swimsuits prior to leaving for Mexico, Carly probably would have been in worse shape than Priya and Madeline when it came to fitting into her beachwear. Even so, there was absolutely nothing left to one’s imagination by Carly’s jet black bikini. Her full hips were sexy and sensual. Emboldened with the confidence of Patrón and knowing that she had a man who found her wildly attractive, Carly had no problem swinging her hips as she ambled down the streets and beaches of Cancun. Her butt bounced oh-so tantalizingly behind her as she paraded through the beach city, drawing a fair number of stares from men who could truly appreciate a woman with plenty of meat, as well as longing looks from those who were liberated by enough liquor to abandon the deeply engrained social taboos that kept them from pursuing anything but rail thin bimbos any other time of the year.

The blonde was also looking plenty chunky elsewhere too. Carly’s tummy was now jutting outwards proudly. It was still small in comparison to her large hips and booty, but very noticeable nonetheless. Her breasts, however, were impressive in their own right. Though they were still second fiddle to her lower half, which included a pair of thundering thighs that rubbed together every time Carly took a step, her hooters were nonetheless of a very impressive size. Taking a cue from Priya, Carly didn’t hesitate to proudly display them for anyone who cared to look. Had it not been spring break, Carly would have felt more than a little demeaned by the lecherous gazes she received from the guys who had descended like locusts on Cancun. But spring break it was and for this week Carly was proud of the lustful gazes that were directed her way.

It should also be noted that the girls had picked their hotel based on the recommendation of a couple of Sophomore Epsilons who had gone to Cancun last year. “If you’re going to do Cancun, you absolutely must stay at the place we did,” they said, “You won’t regret it.” The resort in question was called La Playa de Grasa and it had the unique amenity of providing its guests with unlimited quantities of food for the duration of their stay. Accordingly, the waiters and waitresses were more than happy to take the trio’s orders for tacos, burritos, ensaladas, gorditas, tostadas, fajitas, enchiladas, and even more Americanized Mexican food like nachos and chimichangas. These were just a few of the various culinary offerings of the beachside resort and didn’t even take into account the fact that many of these dishes could be prepared with beef, chicken, carnitas, shrimp, or fish, creating endless variations for the three Epsilons to enjoy. Indeed, the girls were bound and determined that they would make the most of the fact that their meals were included with their rooms. Whenever they were in the hotel they always had food readily on hand. It was a level of feasting that completely surpassed anything they’d done at Hayes, but this was spring break. If this wasn’t the time to cut loose, when was?

However, the girls didn’t simply sit around, stuffing themselves silly in an alcohol-induced stupor. They made sure to make the most of their time in Cancun, going snorkeling, hitting up clubs where they lost themselves in the heavy beat of the music and the press of bodies, and even took a couple of day trips to sites of natural and historical interest. It was a crazy week, but one that the girls didn’t regret an instant of.

There was one other event of some note during the trip. As one would expect, the intellect and sophistication of the men that the trio encountered during their stay in Cancun was less than average. The fact that most of them were three sheets to the wind only compounded matters further. Therefore, when Priya got asked about if she kept a pet kangaroo for the _third_ time in the same day, the Australian had finally had enough. For a relatively small girl, it turned out that Priya Tibor packed a very impressive punch capable of doing serious damage to a nose. The ensuing result was a fight that engulfed an entire bar that quickly drew the attention of the authorities.

Carly, Madeline, and especially Priya could only laugh about the event after scurrying out a back entrance and making a clean getaway, completely unscathed as their fighting had been done for them by champions who were just as inebriated as the offending party. Even when they looked back on the brawl on the plane ride home, hungover, tired, and surprisingly still hungry, they had to admit that the event had been a highlight of their spring break.


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 1, 2010)

excellent as always...I can't wait for the next piece!


----------



## AngelStryker (Apr 1, 2010)

Another great story from my favorite author, already can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## The Id (Apr 2, 2010)

AngelStryker said:


> Another great story from my favorite author, already can't wait for the next installment.



Why thank you! I always hope to please!


----------



## AngelStryker (Apr 2, 2010)

The Id said:


> Why thank you! I always hope to please!



I don't think you're in danger of failing on that one.


----------



## JimBob (Apr 2, 2010)

The detailed plot and strong characters are what makes this for me - good to see a story where the gain is at a realistic pace, and on the gainer's terms.


----------



## The Id (Apr 2, 2010)

JimBob said:


> The detailed plot and strong characters are what makes this for me - good to see a story where the gain is at a realistic pace, and on the gainer's terms.



Realism is almost always the name of the game with me. It's very rare that I cut loose and I just go crazy with the gaining. The commissioner was very specific that he wanted gain to be realistic and properly paced. I think that I've accomplished that.


----------



## Perry White (Apr 2, 2010)

Slow and realistic is the way to go! I hope we see some of the other sisters that have yet to be named! The three that are getting focus aren't the only ones updating their wardrobes!


----------



## The Id (Apr 3, 2010)

Perry White said:


> Slow and realistic is the way to go! I hope we see some of the other sisters that have yet to be named! The three that are getting focus aren't the only ones updating their wardrobes!



Actually, funny you should mention that. There has been a development today that might just enable that! I wouldn't expect much beyond a cameo...at least for the moment.

And don't forget Bryce, our plump President! I know I haven't forgotten her.


----------



## The Id (Apr 9, 2010)

*The Epsilon Experience 5: Final Examinations*​
It took a week after returning from Cancun for Carly and the girls to assess the damage from spring break. It turned out their hangovers on the plane back werent the only punishment that the trio had for their week of revelry. They had completely neglected all of their coursework during the break and accordingly had chapters upon chapters to read, papers that had to be written without delay, and a veritable mountain of homework that needed to be feverishly completed.

Priya was the one who first discovered the impact of their spring break when she idly stepped onto the scale one morning after getting out of the shower.

Oh my God! Priya exclaimed, immediately drawing the attention of her roommates.

What? Carly asked with concern, roused from a state of half sleep by the outburst.

I put on three pounds! Priya said disbelief. She got off the scale and got on again to make sure that it was working right. Did either of you mess with the scale?

No, Madeline said, getting up from her desk and coming over, I havent touched it.

Me neither, Carly added as she dragged herself out of bed.

Well I was 140 before we left and now its telling me Im 143, Priya said, pointing to the display.

It was true. The scale did indeed read 143 pounds on the nose. Priya stepped off.

That cant be right, Carly said.

Madeline left the room and came back with a 5 pound hand weight that she borrowed from one of the other girls in the house. After all, it wasnt being used for exercising, so they might as well use it to calibrate a scale. The girls were more than a little bit shocked by the fact that when Madeline set the weight down on the scale it read exactly 5 pounds.

That doesnt seem possible! Priya said, Thats insane!

Well we did have a lot to drink Carly admitted.

and to eat, now that I think about it, Madeline said, absentmindedly rubbing her belly, I mean, we ate _a lot_.

But three pounds? Priya said skeptically.

She let the towel fall to her feet to unabashedly examined her nude body to see precisely what spring break had wrought on her body. The Australian found that she wasnt too disappointed in what she saw. Priya had developed a very curvaceous hourglass figure thanks to all of her indulgences. Her round breasts were pert and full, topped off by erect nipples like the cherry on an ice cream sundae. Her gazongas were large enough to receive serious noticewhich they had received in spades in Cancunbut not so massive that gravity exerted an undue influence on them. Priyas belly was definitely chubby and she gave it a gentle poke to test its malleability. Her midsection was completely lost in the generous and shapely hips that mirrored her fine bosom. Priya turned to admire her profile, which showed off the fact that she had a very attractive ass on her. It was bouncy and comely, the sort of butt that didnt need the help of designer jeans to look good.

And yet curiously Priyas face remained unaffected by her weight gain. It retained its distinctive structure with prominent cheeks, thin nose, long almond eyes, and indescribably cute chin. That beautiful face was now simply accompanied by a curvy body. No, Priya had become more than curvyshe was voluptuous now. It wasnt in an overweight way, but in more of a 1950s pin up girl way, the sort of woman who had meat on her bones but in all the right places, reminiscent of Marilyn Monroe.

Madeline and Carly didnt notice any of this because they had averted their eyes from the nude coed the moment shed let the towel fall. Though they were all of the same sex, the two Americans felt a little awkward to suddenly have Priya naked in front of them. Madeline even held up one hand to the side of her face to make sure she didnt accidentally get a look.

Well, I think I can confidently say those three pounds went to good use! Priya said happily.

Thats just great. Could you maybe put some clothes on now? Carly asked with some embarrassment.

If you insist Priya sighed and headed over to her dresser to comply.

Priyas announcement of her spring break gain had caused some curiosity to percolate inside of Carly. She wondered how much she might have put on during their vacation in Mexico. The truth was that there was a good deal of Cancun that was just a fuzzy memory to Carly and she couldnt exactly remember how much she _had_ eaten while she was there. There was really only one way to find out

Ack! Carly yelped as the scale settled on 135 pounds, Five pounds!

What? Madeline said with surprise.

_Five pounds?_ a half clad Priya echoed, wearing only a long sleeved rugby shirt and a pair of pink briefs.

I was 130 before we left and now Im 135! Carly said, I cant believe I put on _five whole pounds!_

Carly hopped off the scale and over to the mirror. Her pajamas were hardly the most flattering attire in the world, which meant that she got an accurate look at her physique. It was perhaps appropriate given where shed gained all that weight that everything south of the border had taken the brunt of the gain. Her hips were large and flowed like a river. They positively bulged in every direction in the confines of her stretchy pajama pants. It was lucky for Carly that she had an elastic waist to them because they looked like they were at least 5 pounds too small for the blonde. Carlys butt, however, put the ass in fantastic. That wide, wobbling rump rippled tantalizingly with the slightest movement.

What was really striking was the fact that Carlys thighs seem to have absolutely exploded in circumference. When shed started at Hayes, her legs had been mere sticks. Now they seemed to have more to do with gelatin molds than muscles. Daylight no longer snuck between Carlys legs, which rubbed together with each step. Later private inspection in the shower would reveal that they had yet to succumb to the clutches of cellulite, which made Carlys tan thighs smooth and beautiful.

The rest of Carly had gotten slightly pudgier, but the results of her spring break binge had definitely landed squarely below her waist. There was no hiding the fact or disputing it. Carly was now a very definite pear shaped girl.

Daaaaaamn, Madeline said, drawing out the word, as she marveled at Carlys extra pounds, And here I thought Priya was a little piggy.

Oh yeah? I seem to recall _somebody_ really enjoying her burritos with extra guacamole and extra sour cream, Priya said, bristling a bit at the label, Lets see how much _youve_ put on.

I really dont think thats any of _your_ business, Madeline said.

Oh come on. Whats the harm? Its not like were going to judge you for it. I mean look at us, Carly said, Were in no position to criticize.

Madeline hesitated for a moment before stepping onto the scale. The numbers immediately started whirlingand then they ground to a halt at 179 pounds, a full 5 pound gain, just like Carly. Unlike her flaxen haired friend, Madeline didnt find herself pleasantly surprised at the number. She was horrified and revolted. The months of cupcakes, cookies, cake, ice cream, chocolate, 

_Fuck!_ Madeline shouted as the full weight of the number hit home.

Madeline jumped off the scale like it was scalding hot. She only looked at herself in the mirror for more than a second. That was more than enough for her. It let her see that her belly had absolutely exploded outwards into a jiggling ring of flab. Prior to spring break, if one worked very hard it would be possible to envision Madeline as once having been an athlete. Now, the idea was beyond the realm of belief. It seemed impossible to slim Madeline down even in ones mind. The only picture of Madeline on the sports field that one could conjure up was of her at her present weight in a uniform that had to be two sizes too small. The jersey was so tight that it showed off every single bulge and wasnt even long enough to cover her entire torso, allowing her belly to hang out the bottom in plain view. An athletic skirt fell woefully short of providing her hefty hips with adequate coverage, leaving all of her chunky thighs exposed. Madelines bare arms jiggled madly as she floundered about, sweat running down her puffy red face as she tried valiantly to keep up with the game.

However, such an image was now just a fantasy. The tall portly brunette hadnt been anywhere near a sports field in a long time and she knew she was probably never going back there. That single look in the mirror had shown her all that shed needed to see: a large spare tire that could no longer be a belly but a gut, a pair of impressive breasts that now seemed to be dwarfed by the flab that was immediately beneath it, hips that were spreading outwards to accommodate the sea of flesh above it, and thighs that seemed to be getting chunkier every time she checked. The only good news was that she wasnt sporting a double chin, but now Madeline was beginning to feel it might only be a matter of time before she had one of those.

Im _10 pounds_ overweight for someone my height, Madeline said forlornly as she sat down on her bed, which felt like it bowed more than usual underneath her weight, Whats happened to me?

The sudden change in the brunette had Carly and Priya shocked and confused. The entire time theyd known Madeline shed been nothing but peppy and dismissive of any concerns about gaining weight. Nobody had been less concerned about gaining a few pounds here and there than their friend, yet now she seemed on the verge of tears. The plump pair overcame their bewilderment as they recognized that Madeline desperately needed them and they rushed to her side, each sitting down and putting an arm around the bulging brunette. It should be noted that the bed did seem to groan as it was forced to support 278 extra pounds.

Madeline, whats wrong? You never said that you were worried about gaining weight, Carly said, trying to understand her friends plight.

You were always the one telling _us_ not to worry and to just have a good time, Priya said.

I know I was, Madeline said, struggling to get the words out of her choked up throat, But that was you guys. Id always been a little sturdy and it had never been a problem, but I wasnt fat. Everybody puts on the Freshman 15 and I was okay with that. Thats expected. But now Im _fat_. Not just a little fat, but 100% fat. Im almost 180 pounds. _180 pounds!_

But you dont look bad, Priya said, Heck, Ive always been jealous of how hot you are. Im even jealous right now!

Yeah, but youre my friend, Madeline said, You guys will always think Im hot. But how am I supposed to get laid when I look like this?

Oh come on. Youre _so_ hot thats not going to be a problem for you. I mean if I can find a boyfriend with a fat ass like mine, I think that we can definitely get you a man, Carly said, Ill even ask Charles if he knows anybody who might like to get his hands on a stone cold fox.

Really? Madeline sniffed, You think there might actually be someone out there whod still find me attractive, even though I weigh 180 pounds and Im all fat and stuff? I mean, its been a while since I got some action and I just dont know anymore

Honey, thats only because we havent been aggressively marketing one of the hottest chicks on campus, Priya said confidently, Just you wait. Pretty soon were going to have men lining up for a shot at a slice of heaven with you.

True to her word, Carly discreetly mentioned Madelines plight to Charles. Within two days he had procured a date for Madeline. It was not long after that Priya and Carly returned from studying in the library (sneaking snacks at every opportunity when the librarians werent looking), they discovered a hat hanging on the doorknob to their room. They didnt pause at the door any longer than it took to gently put and ear to the door to confirm their suspicions.

The pair quietly and wisely retreated to the large pantry where they fixed themselves a few late night snacks. Of course, it just so happened that one could have an excellent view of the front door from the pantry, which meant they were able to get a great look at the hunk of a man who left about an hour later. They giggled as they rushed up to their room and discovered Madeline dozing beneath her covers, naked and spent from a bout of passionate lovemaking with a smile on her face.

Madeline never again felt badly about her weight or found herself unable to procure male companionship when she wanted it.

***

For Christs sake, Corey shouted as he stalked down the stairs of the Phi Alpha house and into the common room where some of the brothers were watching basketball, Is the email I just read true? How the hell did we get stuck with Epsilon for exchanges for _next year_? If I have to go to one more event with those whales Im going to kill myself!

Wouldnt be that big of a loss for society, Lee mumbled.

I mean seriously! I am sick and tired of being forced to hang out with those fatties! Corey continued as he came into the room.

Hearn, youve been bitching about this all year and I dont see why, one of the brothers said, Youre the only person in this house who hasnt enjoyed the exchanges or have you forgotten the horrible times that we had when we were doing exchanges with Beta?

At least the girls in Beta didnt inhale food like a vacuum, Corey said, I swear that all they do over there is eat. Have you seen how their pledges blimped up? They were totally hot when the year started and now theyre all bloated and disgusting!

Not _all_ of them are fat, another brother added, I mean there was that chick Nelly who I chatted with at the last exchange. I mean _damn_, that girl was fine. I would have liked a piece of that.

That doesnt excuse the absolute crime that theyve perpetrated over there. They absolutely _ruined_ some of the hottest Freshmen at Hayes. I mean we are talking smoking hot chicks. And now theyre all absolutely _obese_, Corey ranted.

I can name at least twelve of their pledges from last semester that are nowhere near obese, Charles said, trying very hard not to lose his temper, and another seven who arent even fat.

There isnt a single one who hasnt put on at least a few pounds, Corey countered, Ive checked. Every single one of them is getting fatter before our very eyes. Some are just taking their time about it, but mark my words theyre going to end up the same as the ones who have just moved right along to porker status.

You know what? Since this is apparently such a big deal for you, dont go to exchanges next year. That way you wont have to have your delicate sensibilities offended by being in their presence, one of the brothers piped up acidly, obviously tiring of Coreys tirade.

I didnt join this frat so I would _not_ go to exchanges with a sorority. I joined it because I wanted to go have fun with hot chicks, not have to watch a bunch of cows stuff their faces full of

In one fluid motion, Lee stood up from his spot on the couch, wheeled around, and delivered a solid punch with his right fist to Coreys nose, sending him sprawling on the floor.

Now shut the hell up, Lee said evenly and without malice.

Corey scrambled to his feet as he discovered that his nose was bleeding pretty freely. However, that was the last thing on his mind. He was much more concerned with retribution. Look here you

You heard the man, Charles said, standing up and facing Corey, Shut up.

Is that supposed to be a threat, Worthing? Corey asked as he balled his hands into fists.

Its just friendly advice, Charles said simply.

Ill take both of you in a heart beat, Corey said menacingly.

Add me to the mix, another brother said as he stood up. Two more got to their feet and said nothing, but their intent was clear.

Corey might have had the reasoning capacity of a bull in a china shop at that moment in time, but he still knew when he was outnumbered. He stalked off, fuming, to see about having his nose looked at.

As soon as Corey was gone, Lee turned to the four other guys. Thanks for having my back there.

No problem, Charles said, He had it coming.

Dont mention it dude, I always thought he was a dick, one of the other brothers casually remarked, to which the others agreed without hesitation.

I really have no idea why we ever let him in here anyways, Lee said as he sat down to finish watching the game.

And hes crazy, another brother said, Id do an Epsilon without thinking twice. Some of those girls are _fine_.

Charles and Lee could only share a private smile at that.

***

Bryce paced back and forth in her room nervously. She was wearing that essential element of any womans wardrobe: the little black dress. It was capped off by a string of pearls that her mother had given her when shed graduated from high school and a pair of black heels. Bryce cut quite a figure in the dress, despite the fact that it was perhaps a shade too tight in a few different places. That what wasnt what had her so worried.

There was a gentle knock on the door. It was opened slowly. Amy Harper poked her head in. Theyre ready.

Bryce took a deep breath that swelled her already ample bosom to calm her nerves and smoothed her dress for no other reason than to occupy her hands. Okay. She walked out of her room, her shoes click-clacking on the hardwood floor as she went down the hall towards the stairs.

Down in the dining room, the sisters had all been assembled. They had been told three days ago that there was to be a meeting of the entire sorority, but no further details had been provided. The curtains had been drawn and the front door locked. Obviously it was something important, something for sisters only, but what? Theyd already been fully initiated, yet tonights meeting had the air of mystery about it. Consequently, the room was buzzing.

Carly, Madeline, and Priya were sitting in the back of the room. They had a feeling they knew what was coming and though they had no part in what was to follow, their hearts were still beating a little bit faster than usual.

The redhead entered the room and walked up to the front with as much confidence as she could muster. Though everyone was looking good as usual since that was just how they did it at Epsilon, Bryces attire was the exception for the room. Good evening. Id like to start by thanking everyone for clearing their schedule for tonight. We wanted to try to have this meeting before people started gearing up for finals, but we hope no one had to cancel anything else.

Just a date with Ben Affleck! one girl called out, which sent a giggle through the room.

Ill apologize to Ben personally for you, Bryce said, allowing herself a smile. She paused before continuing. Tonight we have an issue to discuss that affects every member of Epsilon Alpha Tau. As you know, the guiding principle of this sorority was to build genuine, lasting friendships that would deepen our university experience and extend beyond this campus into the world at large. Accordingly, every single sister in this house was carefully selected with personality and character as the foremost considerations. Speaking for myself, I feel an incredible bond with everyone here. There is no one here that has not enriched my life through her laughter, wit, and presence. I think that its clear that we have achieved our stated goal as a sorority.

There was a wave of spontaneous applause from the other girls, which Bryce patiently waited out.

In pursuit of this goal, Bryce continued when the room was quiet again, the founding sisters decided that the best way to bring people together was by facilitating good times for everyone. Thats why we always have a lot of events at the house for everyone to participate in. Its why we encourage people to get together, so they can grow even closer to each other. Along those same lines, its why we made it a priority to provide the best meals out of any sorority. Nothing brings people together in one place to socialize, laugh, and share the everyday moments of friendship like a good meal. Bryce paused and took a deep breath. In factyou might have noticed that theres actually quite a lot of food hanging around the house at any given time. Bryces eyes rested on the bowls of potato chips that were scattered about the dining room, all of them already about half empty.

Thats no accident. It has been the policy of this house to have snacks on hand and easily accessible at all times for the enjoyment of the membership.

There was silence in the room as last semesters pledges digested the information. It took two seconds before someone said, So youre telling uswhat?

Before Bryce could respond, a chubby blonde freshman stood up. Are you saying that you all fattened us up?

No, not exactly, Bryce said delicately, What Im saying is that we made a conscious decision to create an environment where nobody was going to be critical of anyone else because of their weight. Instead, the focus would be on having a good time.

And you did that by making us all fat? another girl said, a hint of indignation in her voice.

No, its not that at all, Bryce said, quickly sensing that the situation was getting out of control, Its just that

And why are we just finding out about this now? someone else asked with more than a little anger, I joined this sorority because I thought that everyone here was nice, the sort of people I wanted to be friends with. Now youre telling me that you guys only wanted us so you could turn us into blimps so the rest of you wouldnt feel as fat?

Bryces attempt to respond to this was drowned in a sea of murmurs that were now running through the freshmen. The upperclassmen who had been party to the plot from the beginning were now starting to get worried. This wasnt how things were supposed to go at all.

Please, just let me explain, Bryce pleaded.

Whats left to explain? an Asian girl named Kim with chipmunk cheeks said loudly as she jumped to her feet, Youve betrayed us! Kim headed for the door, fuming at the injustice of what had happened to all of them.

Wait! Carly shouted, causing everyone to look to the back of the room and arresting the progress of the plump Asian, Before you go, I need to tell you a story. Itll only take two minutes. I think everyone here can spare two minutes.

Kim hesitated, but plopped into a seat, her extra weight jiggling from the impact. Carly went to the front of the room to better address everyone.

This story begins like this year did for all of us who pledged last fall: the excitement of rush, being overjoyed at getting into the house you wanted, the feeling that youre accepted, that youve made it, that youre cool, popular. But in this story, our heroine finds out that its not everything she thought it would be. Shes subtly excluded by bits and pieces. People shun her not because shes a horrible person, but because shes chubby. Not fatchubby. So imagine that all of the people you thought were your closest friends were all of a sudden distant and cold. Imagine how lonely youd feel.

Thats what happened to my Big Sis and our President, Carly said, putting one hand on Bryces shoulder, And it didnt just happen to her. It happened to every single one of the girls who would become the founding members of Epsilon Alpha Tau. All of them quit sororities that theyd joined as freshmen after the people who they had expected to be their best friends suddenly turned out to be petty, conceited girls who were only interested in having the hottest friends they could rather than the nicest, most genuine friends. These girls, rejected by the establishment, found comfort in each others company, but soon began to ask a simple question. Why should they have to live like outcasts when the bitches whod essentially cast them into the street got all the glory of having their sororities?

Thats why they founded Epsilon Alpha Tau and why they made sure that we were all women of the highest level of character. But that wasnt enough, Carly continued, her voice full of passion that captivated the room, Epsilon needed to be _different_ from the houses that had done them wrong. What could be more different than a sorority that didnt care if its members put on a little weight? In fact, what would show that this house was a true community more than if the sisters remained fast friends even in the face of people getting a bit rounder?

How come you know so much about this Carly? someone asked.

Madeline, Priya, and I accidentally found out about it, Carly answered.

How long have you known? Kim inquired. The questions tone did not challenge, but only sought information.

Since the end of last semester, Madeline said simply from the back of the room.

And they didnt say anything because I asked them not to, Bryce said before Carly could say anything, We wanted to bring this to you now, at the end of the year. We thought it might be too much after youd only all just become members.

Look, I dont know if anyone here has put on as much weight as me, Carly said, Just so you all know, Ive put on the Freshman 15...twice. So I think its safe to say that if anyones been affected by the policy that was in place here at Epsilon, its been me. And that being said, if I known everything during rush that I know now Id do it all again. Im serious. I have absolutely no regrets about being a member of Epsilon for the last year. You all have become the closest friends that Ive ever had. This has been everything I ever wanted college to beand this has only been my freshman year. The entire football team couldnt drag me away from this place if they got together and tried.

And come on, lets be honest. Even if we didnt realize it at first, I think we all realized pretty early on that the girls who founded this house werent exactly willowy in build. We joined a house ofsturdy women. I think we probably all knew there was a good chance that we were going to chunk up a little bit ourselves. Soyeah. Thats all Ive got to say, Carly said in conclusion.

She went back to her seat and once again the room was quiet as they absorbed it all.

Is it true? Kim asked after a bit, Did that stuff really happen to you and the others Bryce?

Yeah, Bryce said, but this isnt about whats happened to me or anyone else. What this _is_ about is the future of this house. Next semester, were going to get new pledges and the question is whether we should continue the policies that we had in place this year of making food readily available inside the house. We decided when we formed the house that we would put it to a vote of the fall pledges at the end of the year and thats what this meeting is for. Youve heard why we did it and youve seen the effect that its had. So take a moment to discuss amongst yourselves and think it over.

After a moment of hesitation the freshmen huddled up and debated with each other in hushed tones for the period of five minutes. The whole time Bryce and the upperclassmen were on pins and needles. Several of them, the redhead included, had to resort to sneaking potato chips to calm their nerves. Even so, their hearts were beating fast when the freshmen broke up, their decision made.

The thinnest girl remaining from the Alpha pledge class, a blonde named Nikki Bradford who had put on 3 pounds over the course of the year, stepped forward. So weve talked it over. Before tonight, every single one of us loved Epsilon and all the girls in it. Though what weve heard tonight has been a shock, that hasnt changed. We think the policy ofwhatever you want to call it, making it easy to get fat, having food available, whatever, should stand.

All of the upperclassmen sighed with relief. The truth was that some of them had gotten so used to having so much food out and readily available that they probably would have starved if the policy had been revokednot to mention the potential repercussions of the freshmen had decided to squeal to the university about their policy.

However, we have one condition, Nikki continued, All future pledge classes should find out about this at initiation and no later. If this is really a going to be a guiding principle of this house to build sisterhood, then it cant be a secret any longer than that.

Deal, Bryce said immediately, Now, I happen to know for a fact weve got like four gallons of chocolate ice cream in the freezer in the kitchen. Who wants to celebrate?

The clamor of voices was loud and unanimous.

***


----------



## The Id (Apr 9, 2010)

and so thats what happened, Carly said as she cuddled with Charles in his room over at Phi Alpha.

And everybodys okay with it? Charles asked.

I think so. Some of them are still working through it, Carly said, but I think that theyll come around eventually. The bonds of sisterhood are pretty strong. Besides, when they actually took a look at this last year, everyone agreed that it was the most fun theyd ever had in their lives. When Madeline asked them to imagine what it would have been like if theyd been obsessing about how many calories they were eating, the year didnt seem as much fun.

And Lee and I never came up in the discussion?

Not even a mention of you guys. Your secret is still safe, Carly said.

Charles sighed. Thats a relief. Im not so sure that things would have gone well if our part had come out.

Neither am I, Carly agreed.

They said nothing for a moment but just lay there with Charless hands gently caressing Carlys body.

So did you really tell them that youd gained the Freshman 15 twice? Charles asked with a naughty little smile.

Of course I did, Carly said with a giggle, You think Im a liar?

Just surprised you made such a bold move if you ask me. Speaking of which, how much _have_ you put on this year? Charles inquired with a hint of naughtiness in his voice.

Lets seeIm 138 pounds now and I started the year at 103...so I guess that would be 35 pounds, wouldnt it? Carly remarked innocently.

Getting a head start for sophomore year, are we? Charles said as he tickled Carlys belly.

Carly laughed. I dont think so. Well just let things take their natural course.

Charles gave Carly a kiss on the cheek to show his approval. The pair drifted off to sleep and the last thing that Carly remembered was some sort of dream of her butt getting even bigger.

In the morning, she had a vague feeling of having had a most wonderful dream.


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 9, 2010)

not sure if this is the end but it was excellent regardless...would love to see more!


----------



## The Id (Apr 9, 2010)

morepushing13 said:


> not sure if this is the end but it was excellent regardless...would love to see more!



This is not the end! It was intended to be, but the series has been extended through another two parts! You should feel free to rejoice.


----------



## AngelStryker (Apr 23, 2010)

*Rejoices, then camps outside his home with a lawn chair, a tent and a Nintendo DS to wait for the next installment*


----------



## Lurvely (Apr 25, 2010)

AngelStryker said:


> *Rejoices, then camps outside his home with a lawn chair, a tent and a Nintendo DS to wait for the next installment*


* is joined with a hamper of food and sleeping bags


----------



## The Id (Apr 25, 2010)

*The Epsilon Experience 6: Big & Little​*
The women of Epsilon Alpha Tau all arrived back at Hayes University a full week before the rest of the student population. This was common for all sororities on campus for this was what was known as Polish Week. It had nothing to do with people from Poland, but rather getting ready for formal recruitment, which would begin shortly after freshman move-in. The house itself was made to look spick and span, but more importantly everybody got to reconnect with their sisters. The most of the girls had scattered across the country at the end of the semester, some going back home, others starting internships, and several going abroad for a summer semester.

No reunion was more joyous than that of Carly Morgan, Madeline Carver, and Priya Tibor. Words were unnecessary for the first two minutes—their warm hugs said enough.

Madeline had spent the summer working in a medical office to get some experience in the medical field since she had decided last semester to pursue a nursing degree. It had been an enjoyable time and the best part was that Madeline brought in some respectable earnings too. That meant that Madeline had plenty of money to go out and have some fun with her old high school friends, who were all delighted to see the tall brunette again. They were also surprised at how much weight the former athlete had put on, but no one was tactless enough to mention the fact.

Plenty of partying had resulted in Madeline packing on another 5 pounds. They seemed to have largely gone towards Madeline’s impressive gut, which seemed to have increased in circumference since the end of last semester. However, her thighs were also looking larger and lovelier than her friends remembered. Her smooth, wobbling legs were on full view for the hot Ohio summer that had not yet dissipated since khaki shorts were mandatory to survive the heat. Carly and Priya immediately complemented Madeline on how good her legs were looking these days.

“Really? I guess that’s what happens when you’re on your feet all day long for three months,” Madeline remarked with a shrug, “Honestly I hadn’t noticed. Well, other than the fact I had to get some new jeans and shorts this summer. The old ones seemed to fit a little more snuggly than I remembered…”

Priya was looking just as radiant as she had when she’d sped off for the airport to catch a flight back to Australia. The Australian had been downcast during the flight because of the fact that spring had finally come into its full glory in Ohio and now she was leaving for winter in the southern hemisphere. Naturally, Priya found plenty of ways have fun with all her old friends while staying indoors. However, most of those friends actually had university classes themselves, so Priya worked as a receptionist at a neighbor’s office during her break. One of her duties was to pick up doughnuts on her way into work on Friday. The nice thing about this job’s duties was that picking up doughnuts was considered “working” and started her timesheet early. However, the position also had the added benefit that nobody really knew if there should have been one more doughnut in one of those boxes when they got to the office…

Much more importantly Priya quickly reconnected with Tony, who she had met during her month back in Australia for Christmas break from Hayes. It took all of four days before Priya and Tony began a torrid love affair that lasted the whole of her three months at home. After all, it was the dead of winter—what else was there to do? As was usual in her ebullient way Priya was more than ready to tell Carly and Madeline all about every detail, but the Americans quickly forestalled any such relation of specifics. Unfortunately, Priya’s return to Hayes and the separation of so many thousands of miles had ended things between Tony and her, which had resulted in a very miserable flight back to the States for Priya. Still, it wasn’t like there weren’t boys in Ohio…

Priya came back to Hayes weighing in at 145 pounds, just a couple pounds heavier than when she’d left. This wasn’t the result of any constraint on Priya’s part, but rather it seemed to indicate a leveling off of her weight gain. Priya took this fact with the same level acceptance that she’d demonstrated when the weight gain began. If that was the way it was going to be, then that was the way it was going to be. The most important thing was that Priya was looking absolutely amazing as usual.

Though her figure was largely unchanged from its newfound voluptuousness of the end of the spring semester, the extra pounds appeared to have just made Priya a shade lovelier than she had been before. Her curves seemed to be a touch more rounded and pleasing to the eye these days. What had changed was that Priya had completely redone her wardrobe with her earnings from work so as to show off her body to the fullest extent possible. A year ago, she never would have worn a v neck shirt because there simply wasn’t anything there to show. Now the majority of the Australian’s shirts all gave glimpses of her swelling cleavage, fitting tightly to her pert breasts. A completely new collection of jeans, pants, and shorts had all been purchased to show precisely how sensual Priya’s hips were, not to mention how full and delicious her ass had become. Even though there weren’t many Hayes boys back in town, those that were there turned into puppies with their tongues hanging out whenever Priya would pass by.

Unlike her friends, Carly had done diddly squat during her summer vacation. Her parents felt that she’d worked so hard during her Freshman year that she didn’t really need to take a serious summer job. A few days a week interning with the Pawnee Parks and Recreation Department would be enough for her (coincidentally, the internship had turned out to be an absolute blast). The result was that Carly spent the vast majority of her summer vacation laying by the pool, going out with friends, or lazing around the house. During all such activities, food was never out of reach.

Accordingly, Carly had packed on another 7 pounds over the course of the summer, bringing her up to a very chubby 145 pounds. Though 145 pounds didn’t seem like a lot, Carly’s 5’ 1” frame meant that she showed every pound of it. The blonde was now definitively a pear shaped girl—as if there had been any doubt of that before summer vacation. Yet another set of jeans had been purchased as a return to Hayes approached since the existing pairs were all feeling a smidge too tight, especially in the seat. Carly’s thighs continued to be nice and thick without the blemish of cellulite pockmarking them.

There was, however, a new development in Carly’s physique that had taken place over summer. Carly had developed a very healthy and impressive bust over the summer. It was still dwarfed by all her weight below her waist, but there was a little more semblance of a balance to her figure with her well sized jugs. They were a most welcome surprise for Charles, who had only seen his girlfriend a couple times over the break and was blown away by the new and improved Carly. The pair quickly found some alone time to allow Charles to have some fun getting to know all of the aspects of the new and improved Carly Morgan.

However, there was little time for fun and games with recruitment starting up soon. The outgoing, enthusiastic Priya had been elected Director of Formal Rush and had a bajillion things to do to get everything ready for the deluge of Freshmen that was about to flood into Epsilon Alpha Tau.

The week was a blur. All the Epsilons shook a million hands, answered thousands of questions, and were on their feet for what seemed like all day. Meals, which were usually times of socializing and laughter, were now nearly silent as all the sisters’ main concern at them was making sure that they were consuming enough calories to prevent them from keeling over in the middle of the day. The Sophomores now experienced firsthand all of the work that had gone into creating the warm environment that had so attracted them a year ago. Even so, not a single girl resented all the work that they put into rush.

When the bids came in, the entire sorority got together to review the applicants. Like last year, Epsilon’s welcoming environment attracted a huge number of Freshmen who put down the house as their first choice. The sisters spent an entire evening sifting through them with girls contributing their opinions of various girls based on their interactions to the conversation. Bryce, who had been reelected President of Epsilon, moderated debate and made sure that a fair chance was offered to each potential pledge. Decision making went into the wee hours of the morning, but the Epsilons were able to get through it—assisted by a few calls to local pizza joints that delivered towers of boxes filled with hot, delicious slices of pie to the sorority.

Much to the dismay of the majority of the other sororities, Epsilon’s Beta pledge class turned out to be comprised of the most desirable rushees at Hayes. Every single one of them was welcomed with open arms to the Epsilon house, which was decked out for Bid Night. Carly had thought that it was euphoric to join a sorority as a new pledge, but now that she was the one who was welcoming new members into Epsilon she couldn’t help but think that it was more fun to share the joy of sisterhood with the doe eyed Freshmen who were just beginning their journey. Indeed, Carly couldn’t stop herself from hugging every single pledge that night, an act that seemed to catch each of the Freshmen pleasantly by surprise.

Needless to say, the food served on Bid Night was absolutely delicious and Carly and Madeline found their way to the tables of food on a rather frequent basis, often meeting a new pledge who was raving about how good the food at Epsilon was. The pair simply shared a knowing look with each other every time a pledge waxed poetic about the culinary wonders performed by the Epsilon cooks.

It wasn’t until the night was half over that Carly realized that after the formal welcoming of the pledges that Priya had dropped out of sight. “I haven’t seen her anywhere,” Carly said to Madeline, “Have you?”

“She slinked off about an hour ago and said something about recruitment being totally exhausting and how she really needed a drink,” Madeline reported, “Then she mumbled something about a guy with really blue eyes in Phi Alpha.”

Carly just smiled and rolled her eyes. “Oh Priya.” She knew exactly what the Australian was up to tonight.

***

“Did you guys see what’s in our boxes?” Madeline asked as she breezed into the room that she shared with Carly and Priya. They trio had opted to stick together for their sophomore year in the same room, which was still one of the best ones in the house. Staying together also had the upside of not having to move any of their stuff into storage for the summer, which was highly convenient.

“No, what?” Carly asked.

Madeline flashed three envelopes. “I think it’s our little sises!”

The other two jumped up and mobbed the tall brunette to find out who they’d been assigned as their little sisters. Carly ripped open her envelope and eagerly scanned the page looking for a name…and found Isabella Ronaldo.

“Isabella, Isabella,” Carly muttered to herself, trying to pick the girl out from the sea of faces that she’d met on Bid Night, “Oh! _Isabella_.”

Carly’s new little sis was a girl of raven hair and caramel skin, befitting of her Latin descent. She was, like all of the Epsilon pledges, pretty svelte. However, she had a very fine booty on her that bounced rhythmically to a beat of a hot night in a beachside club. She had beautiful dark brown eyes and a perfectly polished smile. Yes, now that Carly thought back she could remember that there had been a magnetism about Isabella, perhaps transmitted through her infectious laugh.

“Well would you look at that,” Priya said, “Rachel Brown. She’s the one from Texas.”

“You two will probably have a lot in common,” Madeline remarked.

“Really? Why’s that?” Priya asked.

“I’ll let you figure that out for yourself,” Madeline said wryly, “I got Sally Toranaga, that Japanese girl. She’s got to weigh like 82 pounds.”

“Please, it’s more like 79,” Priya corrected, “And she won’t be for much longer if she hangs out with us.”

“Oh for sure. I think I saw her have at least five brownies on Bid Night,” Madeline said.

“Can you blame her? Those brownies were _amazing_,” Priya gushed, “They were addictive. I had to have had at least twelve of them myself before I took off. What did they put in those things? Crack?”

“Just weed,” Madeline said simply.

Priya’s jaw dropped open. _“WHAT?”_

“Didn’t you have dreams of pink elephants that night?”

“No…”

“Oh silly me. Guess those were just regular brownies that tasted insanely good like everything that comes out of the kitchen here,” Madeline said, giving Priya a you-really-shouldn’t-be-so-gullible look.

Priya just glared back at Madeline unappreciatively.

“Hey Carly, who’d you get?” Madeline asked to change the subject.

“Isabella Ronaldo,” Carly said.

“Oh, I remember talking with her on Bid Night. She seemed super chill. You’ll get along with her really well,” Madeline said.

“You think so?” Carly asked, “All of a sudden I’m really nervous. Like what if when she finds out that I’m her big sis she’s disappointed or something.”

“Carly, don’t you remember what being a little sis was like? We got gifts like every single week,” Priya said, “After that much bribery there’s no way you can’t _not_ like your big sister.”

“Chocolate does have a way of endearing people to you,” Madeline remarked.

“Good point,” Carly admitted, “This says we’re supposed to have some sort of basket for them for tomorrow night. You guys have any chocolate? I ate mine earlier today.”

“Nope.”

“Not a bit.”

“Sounds like we need to hit the drug store,” Carly said.

Her friends thought that was an absolutely capital idea.

***

Corey Hearn had perpetually been in a state of being pissed off for the last four months. It had started when he’d been forced to retreat from his confrontation with Lee Ballard, Charles Worthing, and the rest of the Fatty Lovers Club that masqueraded as a fraternity called Phi Alpha. Corey hadn’t set foot in that place since then except for once and that had been to collect his possessions as quickly as possible so they wouldn’t be tainted by remaining in the presence of such assholes for any longer than they had to. Now Corey was living in an apartment and stewing about the injustice of having been forced out by his so-called “brothers”.

Sharing his misery and indignation was Elena Norbert, a wispy blonde who belonged to Beta Iota Chi. The pair had become attracted to each other when they’d both been pretty buzzed at a bar and Corey had noticed Elena’s sorority sweatshirt. Forty five minutes later they were getting it on and it turned out they had plenty in common. They both thought that Beta was the absolute best sorority in the history of the world, they both thought that a woman weighing over 115 pounds was obese, and—most importantly of all—both Elena and Corey hated Epsilon Alpha Tau with a passion.

The personal injury and insult he had received at the hands of Lee Ballard had only caused Corey’s hostility towards Epsilon and all its members to multiply exponentially. For her part, Elena and the rest of the Betas had come to resent Epsilon and their inexplicable recruiting powers. It seemed that almost all of the most prominent rushees gravitated towards that house of hogs. Didn’t they all know that the most important thing in picking a sorority was to choose the one with the hottest women in it? Naturally, Beta wouldn’t actually want anyone who had the poor taste to select Epsilon as their first choice, but that didn’t mean that they couldn’t still abhor Epsilon for their recruiting prowess.

The only thing that Corey and Elena though Epsilon was good for was the ability to talk about them in as disparaging terms as possible, which was their favorite past time and the one that they were indulging in at this moment.

“I wonder what they’re doing right now at Epsilon,” Elena said morosely.

“Probably stuffing their face with brownies,” Corey replied in much the same tone.

“Made with extra fat and stuff,” Elena added.

“While they’re making more brownies,” Corey said, starting to get into a groove.

“They probably won’t even wait for them to cool,” Elena said, “They’re such pigs that they’ll eat them right after coming out of the oven. They probably burn their mouths but can’t stop eating because they’re such pigs.”

“They probably only stop eating brownies when they’ve run out of mix,” Corey said, “Either that or their scales all break and they can’t tell how fat they’ve gotten.”

“Are you kidding? They don’t even own scales in Epsilon. They don’t care about the fact that they’re like morbidly obese.”

“Good point. Thanks for correcting me there.”

“No, the only thing that would stop those Epsilons from eating would be a worldwide famine. Even then they probably have stockpiled enough Twinkies to survive a nuclear holocaust.”

“I don’t think they’ve built the vault big enough to hold that many Twinkies.”

“If anyone’s going to, it’d be the Epsilons,” Elena said with disgust, “I mean it’s incredible that they even built a house. I’m surprised they didn’t just spend all that money on food.”

Corey’s ears suddenly perked up.

“The only house that I could imagine them building was a gingerbread house so they could eat it when they were done,” Elena continued.

“Wait, what was that you said?” Corey asked, suddenly very intent.

“Oh you know, one of those gingerbread houses, like in Hansel and Gretel,” Elena said.

“No, before that. What did you say?”

“You mean the part about how they actually spent their money building a house rather than using the money to just get even fatter?” Elena said.

“Elena, I don’t care what they say about you. You’re an absolute genius.” Corey jumped up from his seat. “I have to go.”

“But wait! Weren’t we going to have sex tonight?” Elena plaintively bleated.

“We will, but there’s something I’ve got to look into right now,” Corey said and with that he dashed out the door.

Elena sat there stunned at the sudden determination that had seized Corey and ruined her night of pleasure. She sat there looking blankly at the open door for a second before shouting, “Hey! Wait a second! What do they say about me?”

***

The care with which Carly selected gifts for her little sister was no less than that of a championship chess player making her next move. Every single item was carefully considered before it was bundled with its fellow goodies with a large bow. Isabella had so gleefully received her first package of chocolate from her unknown big sister that Carly could not have been more delighted—though she successfully hid her delight to make sure she didn’t prematurely reveal her identity. Since Carly had little desire to reinvent the wheel, subsequent gifts all followed in the same sugary vein.

The result was that over the following few weeks, Isabella not only grew closer to her fellow Epsilons, but she also grew a little wider as well. Isabella’s Latin booty took the brunt of the new pounds, getting a little bigger and bouncier thanks to all of the chocolaty gifts that were left by her mysterious big sister. The sharper edges of her physique softened up just a little bit, making her more aesthetically pleasing. It wasn’t a large weight gain, but just enough to put a teensy bit of strain on her clothes.

Of course, Carly wasn’t solely to blame for Isabella’s slight expansion. She was helped by the fact that the Latina took very warmly to the buffet style dining offered by the dining halls. The cornucopia of food was completely overwhelming for Isabella. Every night at dinner there were almost always at least three different dishes that looked absolutely delicious. The menu changed nightly and sometimes it would be a full month before a particularly good offering would come back. Therefore, Isabella always snapped up a tasty serving whenever she saw it. The fact that the menu changed so frequently also meant that there was always something new and delicious for Isabella to have every time that she went to the dining hall. That didn’t even take into account the fact that the best thing that they had to eat at the dining commons was always dessert and Isabella wasn’t about to skip dessert. After all, she’d paid for it, hadn’t she?

Why the Latina indulged herself so completely and unabashedly was hard to say. Perhaps it had something to do with being fully in control of her dietary choices for the first time in her life. If she wanted to have two dinners and a couple slices of cheesecake, why shouldn’t she? Maybe those early meals that she shared with several of the sisters from Epsilon caused her to slip into the habit of eating large portions. Perhaps the fact that Isabella wanted to get the most for her money resulted in her multiple trips to the various stations. Or maybe it was just that Isabella really liked good food and wasn’t about to pass up the opportunity to have an excellent meal.

Whatever the reason, the change was noticeable to someone who was looking. Now that they were fully initiated into the mysteries of Epsilon Alpha Tau, Carly, Priya, and Madeline were always sneaking looks at the pledges to see who was plumping up. Almost every night at least one of them had a report on one of the pledges, which was often delivered in between bites of Ben and Jerry’s ice cream.

“So I saw Suzy Choi when I was coming out of Biology 5,” Madeline reported one night, “Looks like she’s starting to get a little pudgy in the tummy. She kept pulling her t-shirt down. I don’t think that she even realized she was doing it.”

“That’s how it starts,” Priya said as she poked her own belly, which was looking a little bigger these days.

“Well it’s no surprise. The other night she was up here for dinner and I think she had like three slices of that chocolate cake,” Carly said.

“Oh that cake was soooooooooo good,” Priya said, closing her eyes and licking her lips, “I wonder if there’s any left.”

“There was before I ate it last night,” Madeline said.

“Madeline! Why didn’t you ask me if I wanted some?” Priya said in a huff.

“It was a midnight snack,” Madeline said, “You were asleep. Besides, I was like super hungry. I would have been grouchy if I had to share.”

“Humpf,” Priya said sourly as she crossed her arms petulantly.

“Oh don’t be so mad Priya,” Madeline said, “I haven’t touched the strawberry shortcake left over from last night’s dinner.”

Priya’s eyes widened. “You mean there’s some left?” The Australian scrambled off her bed and slid across the floor and out the door.

“Hey, wait for me!” Carly said as she rolled out of bed in her pajamas, which seemed to be a little too small for the coed. There was a gap between the top of her drawstring pants—which didn’t have much slack in the string—and the bottom of her t-shirt. This gap allowed Carly’s burgeoning spare tire to jiggle in plain sight as she wobbled for the kitchen downstairs.

Madeline allowed herself a little smile as the two tubbies headed for the kitchen. When they were out of sight she opened her mini-fridge and took out the last slice of double chocolate cake. She held it up to her nose and took a deep drag of its intoxicating aroma.

“I thought they’d never leave,” Madeline said happily to herself as she plunged a fork into the moist dessert so she could eat the last piece and slowly relish the rich flavor.

***

This night was the biggest yet for the Beta pledge class of Epsilon Alpha Tau. Tonight they would find out who their big sisters were. The Freshmen milled about expectantly in the sorority house, excited to find out what girl would be her mentor for this first semester until initiation. To a girl they were all bubbling over with anticipation. To quell their anxiety, more than a few girls unconsciously nibbled on platters of brownies and cookies sprinkled throughout the room.

“Ladies, tonight is a big moment for our pledges,” Bryce said, addressing the room that had fallen silent at her first word, “Tonight our newest members shall become even more tightly woven into the fabric of this sorority. Pledges, meet your big sisters.”

The cluster of pledges waited nervously as some of the upperclassmen started forward and began to pick out their little sisters from the crowd. Priya found Rachel Brown, Madeline beamed as she found Sally Toranaga, and Carly was with Isabella in a heartbeat. The big sisters all took their little sisters’ hands in theirs.

“Though we are all bound together as members of this sorority, the bond that you will share with your big sisters is something special,” Bryce continued, “Every big sister was once a little sister and knows how formative and strong this connection can be. Though we may be a young house, you are already part of a tradition, one that will thrive at Hayes for generations to come. Even within a community as tightly knit as our own here in Epsilon Alpha Tau, one can still feel like a face in the crowd. Tonight you will have the absolute certainty that you have a counselor, a confidant, and a friend that will never desert you.”

All of the big sisters looked into the eyes of their little sisters and said together, “As your big sister, I will always be there for you, to laugh and to cry. I will share my knowledge with you so that you may succeed where I have failed. The bond that we share is sacred and shall not be torn asunder by pettiness and jealousy. And, most importantly, together we shall journey together, hand in hand, heart in heart, as sisters now and forever.”

With that, all of the other girls cheered and the big sisters embraced their little sisters and the party began.

“So it was you all the time?” Isabella asked of Carly, “I have you to thank for all that delicious chocolate?”

“Oh you have no idea how relieved I am to hear you liked it!” Carly said, putting a hand to her ample bosom with relief.

“Liked it? It was perfect!” Isabella exclaimed, “Chocolate is one of my most favorite things in the whole world!”

“Well that’s good because I got you a whole basket to celebrate us officially becoming big and little sisses,” Carly said with a broad smile.

“Really?” Isabella squealed with delight.

“Yep, it’s up in my room. I’ll go get it later,” Carly said, “After all, there’s enough chocolate down here to keep us both satisfied for a while!”

“Hey, what do you mean &#8216;us’?” Isabella said archly, “Don’t think you’re going to get any of _my_ chocolate!”

Carly could only smile. She and Isabella were two of a kind.


----------



## Perry White (Apr 25, 2010)

I like where this is headed!


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 25, 2010)

excellent addition to the burgeoning story sir!


----------



## The Id (Apr 25, 2010)

Perry White said:


> I like where this is headed!



Oh yes. I think that there will be many tears shed when this series is over.


----------



## Lurvely (Apr 25, 2010)

More please more  i adore carly reminds me of myself 
Thank you for this story


----------



## The Id (Apr 25, 2010)

Lurvely said:


> More please more



Isn't getting an installment the day that you ask for it enough? 

There will be one more part and I've already begun working on it.


----------



## The Id (May 1, 2010)

*The Epsilon Experience 7: Hazing*​
Unlike their big sisters, Isabella Ronaldo, Rachel Brown, and Sally Toranaga had not become best friends during rush week. Like Priya, Carly, and Madeline, the trio met each other on Bid Night, but their acquaintance hadn’t progressed further than that. However, once their big sisters were revealed it was only a matter of time before that changed. The little sisters were always welcome and encouraged to hang out with their big sisters and seeing as their big sisters all hung out together it didn’t take long for the Latina, the Texan, and the Japanese girl to become close friends.

Because the Freshmen lived in the dorms, they had a slew of dining points on their student ID debit cards, good for use at the campus convenience stores as well as at the dining hall. Their big sisters, who had moved out of the dorms after just a semester, hadn’t gotten to enjoy this privilege for very long. Though the food at the Epsilon house was much better, the best dishes didn’t last long when an entire sorority of plumpers were jostling to eat their fill. The usual result was that the girls were not entirely satisfied and had to supplement with snacks of their own. Therefore, the big sisters didn’t hesitate at all to not-so-subtly suggest to their little sisters that they should have some “big and little bonding” at the dining hall.

The three Sophomores made the most of each of their trips to the dining hall, each in their own way. Priya would look at everything that was being offered on a given night and then make a couple judicious selections of food, always saving room for at least one helping of dessert. It was more about quality than quantity for Priya—but when she found something that was really good she’d go back for seconds or thirds without hesitation.

Madeline took a much different approach. The moment she saw something tasty, she would line up for it and walk away with an absolute mountain of food on her tray. When she finished, she’d go back for more…unless she happened to pass something _else_ that looked delicious, in which case she’d get into line for that and come back with another heap of food.

Carly cherished every trip to the dining halls because of their infrequency. Therefore, she was not going to let the opportunity pass by without fully taking advantage of it. Carly hit nearly every station and brought back as much food as her plates could handle each time. It didn’t matter what they were serving, Carly was going to have it. Burgers, pizza, noodles, spaghetti, tacos, salads (only with copious amounts of dressing and plenty of bacon), and _especially_ dessert—Carly had it all and plenty of it.

It wasn’t just the Sophomores who enjoyed these trips to the dining halls. Their little sisters also took full advantage of all the culinary offerings at their fingertips, likely encouraged by the example set for them by the older Epsilons. Accordingly, like their big sisters had before them, the Freshmen all found themselves getting a larger as the semester wore on. Of course, that was far from a surprise to their big sisters. Once upon a time they had blissfully chowed down and porked up themselves. What _did_ shock the Sophomores was just how much their little sisters had gained. It turned out that they’d been paired with three girls who had the makings of becoming even bigger fatties than them.

Rachel Brown found herself carrying an extra 8 pounds on her 5’7”, 138 pound frame. Like her big sister Priya, these seemed to have gone straight to the Texan’s hips and jugs. The placement of this new weight suited her well with her light drawl, tight hip hugging jeans, large belt buckles, and checkered shirts that all seemed to come straight off the ranch. That was misleading, for Rachel actually came from Houston, which was perpetually one of the unhealthiest cities in America. In fact, Rachel turned out to be a model citizen of Houston for the only thing she loved more than fried food was football…or more accurately going to football games where she got to eat fried food at the tailgate beforehand. The only reason that Rachel didn’t weigh 250 pounds when she arrived at Hayes was the fact that her teenage metabolism had put all those calories to good use. That same metabolism had now had enough and had given up completely on trying to keep up with Rachel’s caloric intake.

Despite the fact that the semester was now just a bit more than half over, Rachel’s 8 pound weight gain was actually the _smallest_ of the three Freshmen. The three Sophomores had joked amongst themselves that 5’5” Sally Toranaga probably didn’t even weigh 100 pounds. It turned out that she did, but only just barely at 103 pounds. However, now that she was at Hayes Sally was no longer eating the healthy meals that her mother prepared every night for the Toranaga family. Instead, she was eating all of the delicious food that the college town had to offer without thinking of its nutritional value. This resulted in an absolutely massive 12 pound gain for Sally by the midpoint in the semester and seemingly all of it went straight to her belly. The diminutive Japanese girl had developed quite a large belly for her small frame. It seemed appropriate that Sally should emulate her big sister Madeline in every way, including the heft spare tire that Madeline sported. Privately, however, Madeline thought that Sally wouldn’t keep up her tremendous gains for long.

“It’s only because she started off so tiny,” Madeline told her Sophomore friends as they shared an apple pie that she’d bought at the supermarket that day (for such treats never lasted long when they were around), “Sally will slow down pretty soon, mark my words.” There was a certain smug satisfaction about the way that Madeline delivered this statement, as if she was proud that her little sister wouldn’t be challenging her on the scale.

Isabella, of course, was no slouch herself. Like Sally, Isabella had put on a grand total of 12 pounds since arriving at Hayes, which brought the Latina’s weight up to 127 pounds, which was rather significant for her 5’3” frame. As one might have expected, the majority of this weight went straight to Isabella’s ass. However, that didn’t stop Isabella from wearing the same tight pants and jeans that she’d been wearing 12 pounds ago. Isabella continued to sway her booty when she walked through the campus, her full, round derrière swinging sensually down the street. Almost every single guy at Hayes wondered what it would be like to have that cushioned caramel can bouncing between the sheets with him. Unlike Sally, it seemed that Isabella might her pace going for a while. Whenever she was hanging out with Carly, Isabella was always consuming some sort of deliciously sinful food and a habit like that was hard to break.

Of course, hanging out with their plumpening little sisters hadn’t left the Sophomores completely unchanged either. Though Priya appeared to have leveled off, she had officially broken through to the milestone of 150 pounds thanks to a couple extra pounds picked up during the semester. The gain was so small that it was hard to tell where it had gone on the Australian’s hourglass figure, but Priya thought that she might be looking a bit pudgier in the tummy than she remembered…but she couldn’t be sure.

Madeline continued to lead the way for the girls as she found herself 6 pounds lovelier and a total of 191 pounds on the whole. The majority of that weight was likely sitting happy and content in Madeline’s jiggling gut. Gone was any semblance of a waist in the vicinity of Madeline’s midsection. Now her middle was the widest part of her body, complete with fleshy love handles (which were often used for just such a purpose).

Carly hadn’t slowed down an inch either. She’d put on an extra 4 pounds over the semester, bringing her to 149 pounds and tantalizingly close to Priya’s weight. Needless to say, a healthy portion of those pounds had gone straight to Carly’s rump, stretching the seams of just about every pair of pants she owned just a little bit more, always getting closer to the breaking point but just holding on, just barely…

Of course, the Sophomores were well aware of the fact that their little sisters were taking after them not just in their expanding physiques, but in where their bodies were expanding as well. Though they didn’t want to admit it, the trio took delirious pleasure in the fact that their little sisses were unknowingly emulating them in shape. It made the trio feel almost motherly and protective of their charges. In fact, the same was happening with some of the other Sophomores who had their first little sisters.

“Oh yeah, we noticed that almost right away with your pledge class,” Bryce said when Carly casually mentioned the subject one night over a couple drinks, “I mean have you taken a good look at Kat Howard and Elise Bradford? Those girls are like twins now!”

Carly had to admit it was true. When Elise had joined Epsilon Alpha Tau with Carly she’d been as skinny as the rest of the girls. Now she was sporting a pair of wide hips, some cottage cheese thighs, and big belly just like her former sister Kat had. The pair easily could have been confused for sisters.

“Thank God we didn’t wind up looking like each other,” Bryce commented.

“But why’s that? I mean, you’re hot Bryce,” Carly said with confusion.

“Oh I know that,” Bryce said with a grin and a very subtle check of her shapely figure in the mirror, “but with my luck I would have wound up looking like you with your big butt!”

Bryce couldn’t resist laughing uproariously at her own joke, which Carly acknowledged only by whacking her redheaded big sister with a pillow before she too fell victim to giggles.

***

“There was something all along that didn’t make sense about Epsilon,” Corey explained to Elena as he sorted through a stack of papers that represented his work over the past month and a half. He had worked harder studying those sheets of information than he had at all of his studies combined. Those papers were the physical representation of an obsession that had gripped Corey Hearn to the point of mania. 

“You mean how anyone would want to join a sorority of fatties?” Elena asked.

“No, something else. It wasn’t until you talked about them spending money to build their house that it clicked in my head. They put that thing up in record time and—let’s face it—they built a pretty damn nice house. You don’t just build those things with money from your piggy bank, although that would be appropriate.” Elena sniggered at the joke. “No, that sort of thing takes money—a _lot_ of money. More money than a bunch of fat loser sorority wannabes are going to have lying around. So I started digging. There’s no national Epsilon Alpha Tau. They’re some sort of independent sorority doing their own thing so they didn’t have any money from a national organization to get them started. Even if there _was_ a national, what sort of people would throw around money like that?

“That means there had to be some sort of external funding for everything. Someone was behind Epsilon,” Corey said, “And whoever was behind it was smart enough to keep the financial trail hidden. I’ve been bribing contractors to get copies of invoices, checks, anything that might show who was the money behind this operation.”

“And have you found them?” Elena asked.

“Whoever was behind that fat farm isn’t stupid. They’ve covered their tracks well. Everything thus far has been made out in Epsilon’s name,” Corey said.

“Damn,” Elena said, “Who would have thought that those pigs would actually be not stupid?”

“Ye of little faith,” Corey said with a wicked grin on his face, “I’ve called in a couple favors and I’ve got some people who are going to do a little more digging. They can run, but they can’t hide.”

“Actually, I don’t even think they can run. Their fat little legs don’t move that fast Corey,” Elena said with full sincerity.

Corey wanted to sigh and explain that it was a metaphor, but he knew it would have been pointless. Besides, there were more important things to discuss.

“Elena, would you like to help nail these cows to the wall?” Corey asked.

“Of course! I’d do _anything_ to put those pigs in their place,” Elena said, brightening at being able to help in Corey’s heroic quest against the obese blemish on Greek Row.

Corey smiled and gave Elena her instructions.

***

“And that takes care of that. Thanks ladies.”

With that, the Hayes University Panhellenic Council concluded their monthly meeting. The Panhellenic Council was made up of representatives from all the sororities on campus and periodically gathered to discuss issues common to them all, such as safety on Greek Row, fall and spring recruitment, and university relations. Though sororities had friendly rivalries with each other, they all agreed that they had more in common than made them different.

Carly had been elected as Epsilon Alpha Tau’s representative to the Council for the academic year and took full advantage of the opportunity to network with some of the other girls from other sororities. Though some of the sororities that they represented had mistreated some of Epsilon’s founding members, Carly wasn’t going to hold it against them. Most of these girls probably hadn’t participated in any such behavior anyways and even if they had Carly would only have sunk to their level if she acted snobbish towards them and Epsilons were classier than that.

“Oh Carly!” Stacy Jackson called out. The ebony skinned Stacy served as secretary for the Panhellenic Council and was a member of Theta Iota Nu. Carly had struck up a rapport with Stacy at the very first meeting and the two had quickly developed a friendship from that.

“Hey girl! What’s up?” Carly said as she gathered her things from the meeting.

“Nothing, I just wanted to ask you about something,” Stacy said as she drew the plump Epsilon off to one side for a bit of privacy, “You know of any reason why a couple girls from Beta Iota Chi were nosing around in the Panhellenic office the other day trying to get a look at your paperwork from when you started your chapter a couple years ago?”

“I haven’t heard anything about that,” Carly said, furrowing her brow.

“Yeah, they were pulling a lot of paperwork for a number of houses for some sort of intersorority charity thing, but when I didn’t immediately produce the paperwork for you guys, they seemed to get really concerned and kept asking about it,” Stacy said, “It seemed fishy to me, so I told them that I thought it was in storage and would have to see about getting it for them.”

Carly tapped her chin. She had to agree. Something wasn’t right about this, but she couldn’t tell what… “Can you hold off on giving them that stuff until I talk to the folks back at the house?” Carly asked.

“For you girl? Anything,” Stacy said, “But I’m going to have to give it to them. I mean, it’s a perfectly routine request from everything they showed me.”

Carly nodded as she swung her backpack on. “Thanks for the heads up.”

“No problem. Always glad to help,” Stacy said.

The moment that Carly stepped out into the chilly fall evening she whipped out her cell phone.

“We might have a problem.”

***

“I got it!” Elena said triumphantly as she threw open the door to Corey’s apartment with a manila folder in her hand.

Corey shot out of his chair and across the room. “Are these the filing papers for Epsilon?”

“That’s what the girl from the Panhellenic Council said they were. Apparently they were in some box or something but they found them!” Elena said with supreme satisfaction, “So tell me, what’s so important about them?”

“There’s some regulation about new sororities that has to show that they have sufficient financial backing before they get accepted by the Panhellenic Council, just to make sure that not just anybody starts up a sorority for a kick,” Corey explained as he opened the folder and began to leaf through the papers inside it, “If the Panhellenic Council doesn’t accept the sorority, the University won’t either. Therefore, Epsilon _had_ to show that they had the money to get off the ground. This file should show us where they got it from and that’s going to lead us directly to…”

Corey arrived at the page describing the fledgling sorority’s financials. He ran one finger over the printed words, trying to find that one name that would make this all make sense.

“_Aha!_“ Corey shouted triumphantly, “Dionysus Partners.”

“Who are they?” Elena asked, “I’ve never heard of them before.”

“I don’t know, but whoever got Epsilon their money set up some sort of a holding company to funnel it through to cover their tracks,” Corey said, “This is the first reference to the _real_ money behind them.”

“So what happens now?”

“Now we sick the dogs on these fat losers,” Corey said with a malicious grin, “It’s going to be fun seeing those fatties torn to shreds. Bacon will never have tasted so good.”

***

Bryce Clark tried to hide how she was fidgetting in her chair before the Panhellenic Council. It didn’t help that she’d had to wear her best professional attire for the event. Bryce didn’t have a problem with putting on her light blue blouse and matching gray jacket and skirt. The problem she had was that she apparently hadn’t worn them in quite some time judging by how tight they were on her figure. It had taken no end of tugging and stretching to get buttons and zippers into their proper places. Last night’s stress-induced fudge session probably hadn’t helped matters. Then again, as Bryce felt her sweaty palms she couldn’t help but think she should have had just one more Twinkie to calm her nerves before the hearing…

Behind her sat Carly, who was just as nervous as her big sister. The entire Epsilon sorority had shown up for this hearing, the purpose of which had not been publicly disclosed but was ostensibly “a financial inquiry” into the affairs of Epsilon Alpha Tau, but Bryce as President of the house was the one who would be answering the questions today. Lee Ballard and Charles Worthing had also joined the gallery, knowing full well that what was at stake at this hearing.

Sitting to Bryce’s right at another table was the Council representative from Beta Iota Nu, Leslie Ramstein. Leslie, who represented the complaining party in the inquiry, was a model Beta—which meant that she had 0% body fat, was pretentious, and filthy rich as evidenced by her absurdly expensive sports car in which she tore through the streets surrounding Hayes. Sitting immediately behind her in the gallery were Corey and Elena, both licking their chops at the fate that awaited the Epsilons. They were joined by most of the Beta chapter, who had come hoping to see the hated Epsilons get what was coming to a bunch of porkers like them.

“This meeting of the Panhellenic Council has now come to order,” Council President Miriam Lowell said, “Our only order of business to day is to investigate charges of financial malfeasance on the part of Epsilon Alpha Tau as being leveled by Leslie Ramstein of Beta Iota Nu. Miss Ramstein, what you are charging here is no small matter. I would like to once again urge you to consent to bringing these charges up in a private meeting out of concern for all involved in the event that what you are accusing Epsilon Alpha Tau of turns out to be untrue.”

“Madam President,” Leslie said standing, rolling her words out in a soft, coastal drawl that pegged the brown haired Beta as hailing from the posh parts of Georgia, “Our only interest here is in the truth coming to light here. The longer that is delayed, the greater the injury shall be done to our great sorority system.”

Miriam sighed. “Very well. In that case the Council is prepared to hear your accusations against Epsilon Alpha Tau.”

Leslie stood from her chair to formally address the Panhellenic Council. “Ladies of the Council, it has come to my attention through documents that Beta Iota Chi has become party to as a result of our annual charity fundraiser that the sorority Epsilon Alpha Tau has found itself funded by a nebulous and shady organization called Dionysus Partners. In the interest of the common good of the Greek community, Beta Iota Chi has undertaken an independent investigation of this group and found that it appears to be a shell company used for funneling funds into Epsilon Alpha Tau, funds that were used in the construction of their sorority house and to cover most of their initial expenses as a sorority.

“This is a completely unprecedented move for any sorority here at Hayes University,” Leslie said, delivering her lines with what could only be described as an excess of gravitas, “Every other house on this campus was started using funds from transparent, legitimate sources such as national organization. The fact that Epsilon Alpha Tau did not do the same raises the question of the propriety of the founding of their chapter.”

“With all due respect, such questions should have been raised when Epsilon Alpha Tau applied for membership in the Panhellenic Council two years ago,” Bryce said, standing and walking around the table to address the members of the Council. The redhead was doing her best not to betray the discomfort that her tight skirt was causing her to experience as she walked. “These issues are completely irrelevant.”

“Does the fact that impropriety was not addressed at the earliest possible moment mean that it should not be now, when it has come to light?” Leslie responded.

“Frankly, I don’t see how this is a current issue at all,” Bryce challenged.

“What we have here is fruit of the poisoned tree. If Epsilon Alpha Tau was set up under circumstances that would reflect badly on the Panhellenic Council and Hayes University, it behooves this body to investigate them as soon as possible,” Leslie pressed, “We need to not only ascertain where this money came from, but also the reasons why the parties responsible funded Epsilon Alpha Tau. Only then can this body rest securely.” She paused before she twisted the knife. “Besides, if everything with Epsilon Alpha Tau _was_ aboveboard, they should have no worry about producing their financing documents.”

“Miss Clark, Miss Ramstein has a point,” Miriam said, “If there were any wrongdoing here, it is our responsibility to bring it to light. Do you object to producing documentation relating to the founding of your chapter?”

Bryce paused and took a deep breath, which swelled her massive bosom. “It appears that we do not have a choice.” She went back to the table where she had left her valise and the papers it contained, her plump rump stretching the back of her skirt as she crossed the room.

As she removed a package from her valise, Bryce’s demeanor changed. The slight hesitation was gone. Now there was only a supremely confident woman standing before the Panhellenic Council. “The initial funds that were provided for the founding of our chapter were indeed received from the aforementioned Dionysus Partners. At that time in my capacity as President Elect of Epsilon Alpha Tau I made inquiries into the origin of these funds as I felt was legally necessary. My personal investigation, documented here, uncovered no wrongdoing in this matter.

“However, when we received notice from the Council as to an inquiry into the financing of the sorority, we made further inquiries through the private accountants that represented Dionysus Partners,” Bryce said.

Corey’s head snapped up. The Epsilons weren’t supposed to have gotten notice about what this meeting was about. He narrowed his eyes as he tried to figure out what those porkers were up to.

“After producing a summons from the Panhellenic Council, we were able to persuade the accountants to reveal the identity of the donors that had enabled our founding.” Bryce held up a large sealed envelope. “According to the letter accompanying this package, the contents of this will definitively state the identity of the donors who were behind the funding of Epsilon Alpha Tau. I have not opened it to preserve the sanctity of this evidence, which I now turn over to the Council in accordance with your request.”

Miriam accepted the envelope and broke it open. The room held its breath in silence as the papers inside were reviewed. The only sound inside the room was the muffled noise of Madeline’s stomach angrily protesting that it was 7:30 PM and it hadn’t yet had second dessert.

“Well, according to these documents it appears that there was only one party who financed Epsilon Alpha Tau’s founding,” Miriam said slowly, “And it appears that he is present today to explain his reasons for the gift. At this time the Panhellenic Council calls Corey Hearn.”

The blood drained from the ex-frat brother’s face and Elena’s eyes went wide as she backed away from him. “Excuse me?”

“According to these documents,” Miriam said as she held up a handful of papers, “you made two deposits into the account of Dionysus Partners that were then channeled to Epsilon Alpha Tau and used for the construction of their sorority house and other incidental costs, as proven by the accounting provided here. Mr. Hearn, what were your reasons for making this gift?”

“I…I…” Corey stuttered, unable to form words, “I don’t…I mean…”

“Madam President, if I may interject,” Bryce said, “For our part, Epsilon Alpha Tau has no wish to compel testimony from Mr. Hearn. We are sure that his reasons for funding our founding were only the most pure and philanthropic motives possible. After all, Mr. Hearn is an undergraduate of Hayes University like us and accordingly we are sure that his conduct is always that of a model citizen.”

“Miss Ramstein, do you have any objection to not hearing testimony from Mr. Hearn?” Miriam asked.

Leslie just looked with the oddest possible look from the members of the Council to Corey, who was shaking with shock and rage. Why Corey went through all this trouble to come out as the benefactor of Epsilon Alpha Tau was beyond her. “I have no objection to that course of action,” Leslie said with a shrug.

“Then this inquiry is concluded satisfactorily without any action from the Panhellenic Council. We are adjourned.”

With that, the Epsilons in the room cheered. Their sorority had been saved. Very few people in the room were observant enough to notice Stacy Jackson shooting a wink in Carly’s direction as the gavel sounded.

Bryce’s beautiful 170 pounds were immediately lifted in a giant celebratory hug by her muscular boyfriend. “You are going to make such a kick ass lawyer,” Lee said as he squeezed his girlfriend.

The redhead just laughed, threw her arms around her man’s neck, and gave him a giant kiss.

Corey was too shocked to stand, even as the Betas left dejectedly, disappointed that they had not seen the defeat of their mortal enemies. “I don’t know what you were playing at, but if I were you I wouldn’t even think about coming by the house again,” Leslie said tersely before she trotted out of the courtroom, smarting from the embarrassment of what had just happened. Corey said nothing and just stared into space. It was only when he sensed a heavy presence approach him that he snapped back to reality.

“Say, Corey, we just wanted to say that on behalf of all the girls of Epsilon Alpha Tau, we just wanted to thank you for _everything_ you’ve done for us,” Carly said as she lowered her heavy weight onto Corey’s lap before he could move, “In fact, you’re welcome at the house _whenever_ you want. We’ll always show you a _real_ good time…if you know what I mean…”

Carly wiggled her bountiful butt in Corey’s lap to make her point. Corey couldn’t stand it any longer. He pushed the pear shaped girl off of him and nearly tripped over a chair as he backed away from her and the other Epsilons with a crazed look in his eyes.

“All of you…stay away from me,” Corey said, his voice ragged and rough, “I don’t ever want to see any of you again. _Ever!_ Stay away from me you…you…you…” Corey couldn’t finish the sentence and simply fled the room as fast as he could, resulting in a moment of silence after the door swung shut after him.

“Huh,” Carly said, putting her hands on her generous hips, “Who would have thought that Corey didn’t like women?”

That set the entire sorority laughing uproariously.

“Oh Carly,” Charles said as he encircled his girlfriend in a hug, “That would be _exactly_ why I love you so much.”


----------



## The Id (May 1, 2010)

“You know, I never really thought it was cool that my Dad was an accountant until I called him up and asked him if he could do a little bit of financial wizardry for me regarding that whole Dionysus Partners thing,” Charles said a few weeks later as the semester drew to a close and some of the primary parties involved in the recent events at the Panhellenic Council hearing gathered for an end of semester party. Naturally, the only way to properly celebrate was through the consumption of copious amounts of ice cream by the ladies present.

The girls’ little sisters had also been invited to the gathering since the Sophomores were so close to them. They had now been initiated into the full secrets of Epsilon Alpha Tau and could not have been happier when they learned about the indulgent lifestyle encouraged by the house.

“What I can’t believe is that your Dad actually did that for you,” Priya said before she dug into her strawberry ice cream. She couldn’t wait to get back to Australia and show off her beautiful 153 pound body in the luxurious Southern Hemisphere summer. She’d already picked out the _perfect_ bikini too.

“I mean, isn’t it illegal or something like that?” Rachel Brown asked as she scraped the corner of her carton of rocky road ice cream to get the last bit. There was no question that she was going to have another one. Even though her 145 pound physique was an hourglass figure, there was plenty of room in her belly for lots of creamy goodness.

“I just told him it was for a prank on a friend,” Charles said, “He thought it was great.”

“And what a prank it was!” Sally giggled, all of her 120 pounds jiggling, especially her bulging belly, “I wish I’d known the truth during the hearing! That would have made it so much more exciting!”

“We were all _super_ nervous,” Lee said, “I mean, we had no idea if it was actually going to all work.”

“Really?” Isabella asked, getting just a little bit nervous reliving the drama. She didn’t mind in the slightest because these days whenever she got nervous, Isabella went straight for junk food. That was how she’d packed on another 7 pounds to clock in at 134 pounds at the end of the semester. Isabella was very much hoping that her family was going to get her some new jeans for Christmas because she had no idea how she was still able to squeeze her ass into the ones that she had.

“Yeah, everything was up to whether or not Miriam bought it. Luckily, she did, thanks to a little bit of help from Stacy,” Madeline said. The tall brunette was looking absolutely massive at her weight of 197, which made her a full 27 pounds overweight. Truth be told, she was disappointed that she hadn’t been able to finish the semester having hit 200 pounds. She’d given it her best the past couple days to make it with a few different stuffing sessions primarily involving brownies, but it seemed that Madeline was just going to have to bust through the big two-zero-zero over Christmas break. Already a phone call had gone into the Carver household in Philadelphia to stock up on plenty of extra chocolate chip cookie dough to make sure that Madeline’s giant gut was kept nice and happy all break long.

“And we wouldn’t have had Stacy’s help if it hadn’t been for you, Carly,” Bryce said with a smile as she reclined with one of Lee’s hands wrapped around her generous muffin top, “We would have been blindsided by this if it hadn’t been for you thinking quickly and figuring out what was going on.”

“Awww…it was Charles who put it all together. I was just smart enough to tell him about it,” Carly said, giving her boyfriend a peck on the cheek, “Besides Bryce, you were awesome in your oral arguments before the Council. Those law schools on the west coast are going to just love you.”

“We’ll just wait and see about that,” Bryce said with a humble smile. She was going to be checking out several law schools over winter break. However, she had a feeling her heart might already be set on the law school at Golden State University. She just got a good feeling about that place…

“I think that it’s pretty clear that this was a team effort,” Priya said, “so let’s toast to us!”

“To us!” they all shouted as they raised their cartons of ice cream high.

***

“Can’t we just lay down Charles? I’m sooooooo full from all that ice cream,” Carly whined, “I need your hands massaging my belly right now.”

“Just your belly?” Charles asked with one eyebrow raised.

“Okay, maybe the rest of me too,” Carly admitted, “But seriously? What’s so important that we have to do it right now?”

The pair were in Charles’s dorm room, the end of semester party having broken up. The couple didn’t want to miss the opportunity to share a little alone time before they parted ways for winter break. Charles rummaged around inside his closet before an “Aha!” was heard.

“Here we go!” Corey said as he produced a scale.

“Come on Charles,” Carly said wearily, “What do we need that for?”

“Well when was the last time that you weighed yourself, my little tumble tub?” Charles said as he pinched Carly’s belly.

“Oh…I don’t know,” Carly said, “I can’t remember.”

“And you would have me go home for winter break without knowing how much my girlfriend weighs?” Charles said, “How mean!”

Carly sighed. “Okay, okay, I’ll weigh myself,” she said. As she stepped onto the scale, she had to admit that she enjoyed how much pride Charles took in her ever expanding weight and not a small part of her hoped that he’d be pleased with the number that showed up on the dial.

“153 pounds!” Carly exclaimed, “Why, that means that I’m…20 pounds overweight!”

“My big, beautiful girlfriend,” Charles said lustily as she took the bottom heavy plumper in his arms and kissed her as they fell onto his bed.

“Mmmmm…I am big, aren’t I?” Carly said happily.

“Yes you are,” Charles said as he fondled all of Carly’s bountiful flab.

“Let’s see…if I’m 153 pounds and I’m 5 feet and 1 inch tall…that would mean based on my BMI that I’m _just_ shy of being classified as obese,” Carly remarked casually.

“Don’t worry,” Charles whispered in Carly’s ear, “You won’t be for long.”

Carly could not have been any happier.

*The End*​


----------



## Mac5689 (May 1, 2010)

Wonderful Story, u did a great job.

during the committee meeting i kept waiting for somebody to come in an say that they were the person in charge of Dionysus Partners, but i like how you Corey look like the person who funded Epsilon better.


----------



## The Id (May 2, 2010)

Mac5689 said:


> during the committee meeting i kept waiting for somebody to come in an say that they were the person in charge of Dionysus Partners, but i like how you Corey look like the person who funded Epsilon better.



That actually would have been a rather awesome twist--I'll have to keep that in my back pocket for later.  Thanks very much! Glad you enjoyed the story!


----------



## morepushing13 (May 2, 2010)

Excellent story good sir...I'm sort of sad to see it end because personally I like the weight gain very much and would have wanted to see the girls a little bigger myself...but that's just me. The whole story was handled well and skilfully put. (if you wouldn't mind/have time to put in an epilouge that has senior yr and graduation and the girls in it I definitely would not complain!) Thanks so much for a great story!


----------



## The Id (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to pass on an epilogue right now. Really, there's very little that I think I could add. I'm going to prefer to let people's imagination take them the extra distance. 

Glad that you enjoyed the story though! I do think it came out rather nicely!


----------



## Browniestuff (May 5, 2010)

fantastic! i really loved it. you're a giant in this community


----------



## The Id (May 5, 2010)

Browniestuff said:


> fantastic! i really loved it. you're a giant in this community



I'm glad that you did. And by this community if you mean Dimensions, well that might be a teensy bit of an overstatement seeing as The Epsilon Experience was my first post here in quite some time. However, I am quite flattered and appreciative of your praise.

Also, seeing as the whole of The Epsilon Experience has reached over 10,000 views here on Dimensions, a very big thank you to everyone for reading and supporting the story. I am honored and humbled by your response to the story. :bow:


----------

